#ubports 2018-05-21
<ubptgbot> gamakatz was added by: gamakatz
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Welcome, @joshuld and @gamakatz! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in the Welcome & Install room! Most people are asleep about this time but things typically pick up fairly early in the morning (EST). I'm going to go to bed soon as well but I'll try t
<ubptgbot> o help if I can in the meantime! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] Welcome, @joshuld and @gamakatz! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in the Welcome & Install room! Most people are asleep about this time but things typically pick up fairly early in the morning (EST). I'm going to go to bed soon as well but I'l
<ubptgbot> l try to help if I can in the mean time! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> invalid
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> whops, trying to search
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> anyway, building a scope for 16.04 and getting " Unable to start app 'commandfu.mateo-salta_commandfu_1.5': Invalid app ID: commandfu.mateo-salta_commandfu_1.5"
<ubptgbot> <theReadOnly> Is there any date post which updates to 15.04 will be stopped ?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @UniversalSuperBox, look in `/userdata/system-data/var/lib/apparmor/clicks` and check the apparmor profile exists and matches what is being used in the aa-exec call
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @JBBgameich ^^
<ubptgbot> Matthiasmickelat was added by: Matthiasmickelat
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> hi @Matthiasmickelat o/
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] look in `/var/lib/apparmor/clicks` and `/var/lib/apparmor/profiles` and check the apparmor profile exists and matches what is being used in the aa-exec call (minus the click_ prefix)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Has Jan Sprinz quit Telegram?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> no I see him in other groups
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I see, cheers!
<ubptgbot> <Matthiasmickelat> Hi @popescu_sorin
<ubptgbot> <Matthiasmickelat> i Have an opo and bq4.5 with ut
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> noice!
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/XL7XXBbz.webp
<ubptgbot> maddaddam was added by: maddaddam
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Matthiasmickelat, There are new UBports splash screens for both 😎
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @maddaddam, Hello Maarten. You can check here for an introduction to UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <maddaddam> @Stereofont, Thanks Lionel
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @theReadOnly, 15.04 is EOL and that's why the project is transitioning to 16.04. That means no more OTAs for vivid
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> EOL = end of life. A dead parrot
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/knyOo0Iq.mp4
<ubptgbot> DonClementeVonRihimannii was added by: DonClementeVonRihimannii
<ubptgbot> <DonClementeVonRihimannii> Good MORNING
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A very good morning to you
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A link for UBpirts stuff is here … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] A link for UBports stuff is here … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> And thanks. I will stay out of the way of cetaceans …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sorry. Odobenus
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 😎
<ubptgbot> <deedend> @DonClementeVonRihimannii, What?? It's 19:30!!!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's a long morning indeed
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Here on the internet we make sure it's aways morning for somebody.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <DonClementeVonRihimannii> Here it is morning.. … Central Europe
<ubptgbot> Peder was added by: Peder
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Helli Peder. You can fund out more about UBports on … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @deedend, it's 13:06
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @G_Raffe, that's my man :P
<ubptgbot> <deedend> @G_Raffe, No, 20:06!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 12:10 here wtf
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> 06:08 here :V
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> So we got guys from all over the world here, nice=)
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> 7:11, you're all Fake News
<ubptgbot> <svtv93> Is there a separate group for questions about convergence? (12:12 here)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @svtv93, No. Though there are some Libertine enthusiasts
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Broadly, we have evolved and old fixes are broken somewhat. 16.04 offers an opportunity to regain that functionality but maybe using new mechanisms
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @svtv93, You can ask all questions here. But before, visit our tracker https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues and search if you find your problem already ;)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Glad to report that after 2 weeks of 18.04 gnome on laptop, that i now dislike it with a passion. … Was a bit worried beforehand that I would like it but we can all relax now. Back to Unity it is!
<ubptgbot> <matv1> just thought i drop this before y'all have to read about it phoronix :D
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> This is veering OT but isn't Unity available on Bionic if you've upgraded from Xenial with Unity included?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i tried using gnome for a couple months on 16.04 last year, when the announcement was made, but alas i could not stand it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, no upgrade required. it's in universe so you can just install it if you want
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Well there you are @matv1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> even on upgrade though, you will have to manually switch back to lightdm, and select unity at the login screen, as the session name changed, due to the previous change in defaults
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (and yeah, it's OT material)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I dissagree and totaly expect this bombshell to land in the next Q&A but will leave off now ;)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> and thanks for that tip. hadnt thought of it really
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Trashing Bionic is always on topic 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The other bionic, maybe
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @Stereofont, bionic is the worst thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i've heard musl is good for digestion
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Let's rebuild the entire archive with bionic libc
<ubptgbot> <matv1> i think that joke would have had them rolling in the aisles over in Halium
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No... I think there would be more pitchforks than anything
<ubptgbot> <matv1> haha
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> just watched the Q&A session, and i have never seen a nice community roadmap to be honest
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> or even a closed source vendor one
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> in my workplace, planning goes either by 2 weeks (a scrum sprint), 3 months (a program interation), or by the year (too far away to really plan)
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> maybe that'd be a good way of structuring?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> The q&a looks like a fun thing to participate in
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> @rogieroudshoorn, You think so?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @rogieroudshoorn, Agreed
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Nah
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> feel free to share one :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Wiz, Well could you provide some additional context then?
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> No
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Moving on, then
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Haters gonna hate
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> @vanyasem, ^. That's a legit context
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> on topic, what are you considering to use your roadmap for?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> or what would you want to have in there?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, that's the problem, see.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Lots of people ask for one
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Ubuntu for every device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But I don't know what they want
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Ez porting i mean
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wiz, you're not helping
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> I gave you a hint
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm really not looking for specific points that should be in the roadmap. I'm more interested in the process that successful communities use to create and publish one.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And what our community wants ours to look like
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I wanna see oreo halium
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> That's not a problem of mine
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @VeryOriginalUsername, Well that's Halium's roadmap :P
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Treblized devices could support ut
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @UniversalSuperBox, Ikr 😛
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @VeryOriginalUsername, this guy reads my mind :P
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> @UniversalSuperBox, No, because ubuntu also work with halium
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> theyre concatenated.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, Would be nice to play with treble
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> is halium still our long-term bet? mainline seems to be hip
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> @vanyasem, Treble is a trouble
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> But it's such a nice vision that all android devices in the future (google requires treble on devices coming out with oreo) could run ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, But i dont have any devices that support it officially
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox consider wiz a spammer
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Or a troll
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mhmm. I was going to give him one more try before a ban
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> @vanyasem, Thats not fair from your side
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, @mariogrip ideas?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> treble is nice, I just hope vendors make use of it, so far not many do
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> @mariogrip, Isn't it mandatory for oreo+ android devices? that means everything that hits the market now ought to support it ...
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Treble is for ez porting wihich is my point
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> i dont expect cheaper devices to jump on that train anytime soon
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A roadmap is really to create a sense of discipline and to force a critical examination of the way forward. It is not a definition of what will actually happen in the future
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @rogieroudshoorn, they still provide the existing hal api, there is no saying you "need" to use treble
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> so it's mandatory to support it, but not to actually use it?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> nice
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @mariogrip, Xiaomi 2017 devices have treble ported
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Check xda
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> In a military battle there us a mock-up of strategy but when it actually starts, everything is thrown away and based on the real development of events
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @VeryOriginalUsername, nice, i have always liked xiaomi :D
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @VeryOriginalUsername, OP5T too iirc
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, Well i might just buy a new phone. What would you suggest
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> https://forum.xda-developers.com/project-treble/trebleenabled-device-development
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> First google link; could not contain everything
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> so a moto G6 for instance should support it
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> just a well-known fairly cheap device range
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, im a fan of devices with hdmi out :) i would say op6 but i was a bit sad that it does not support it
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> If a device *is coming out* with oreo out of the box (not necessarily after update)  it has to support treble, otherwise no google certification
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> https://www.google.pl/amp/s/www.xda-developers.com/list-android-devices-project-treble-support/amp/
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Here's a more complete list
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @VeryOriginalUsername, sure, but not all vendors have certification anyway, there is many uncertifaced devices out there
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> is there somewhere I can look to see what changes in the nightly xenial devel build? I'm waaaay behind in r387 and we are upto r393.  What improvements have occured in 388 389 390 391 392 and 393 - I've only a limited monthly data allowance 😉
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @mariogrip, I don't think any major vendor would omit that
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Maybe some chinese/indian/youNameIt minor ones
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, https://cardanoroadmap.com  Maybe this? Parallel blogs about the vision for each element
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> In which file do I need to put … ```qputenv("QT_SCALE_FACTOR", "2"); ``` … for QQC" projects?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is not a project plan. We don't need eleven spindles in chrome vanadium to a tolerance of 0.013% by 27 September
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> honestly, a roadmap right now doesn't make a whole lot of sense for ubports
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Don't get hung up on format or content.  It is about clearing minds and binding the organisation, not setting out precise intentions
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> or maybe even just to order the massive amount of work that's ahead
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Kirigami succeeding or failing could set us on quite different tracks. We are discovering, as much as we are planning
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is way more work than people to do it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> So collaboration, inventiveness, borrowing, compromise
<bshah> Kirigami? context?
<bshah> :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Kirigami comes very close to working now
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The extreme practical limitations are also a source of strength
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe in a guerilla war
<bshah> @UniversalSuperBox, working on? I mean well sure it works :P
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Seven Samurai - Kurosawa
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 16.04. JBB has built the gallery and we're just fighting with apparmor to get it running.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i don't think we need to start quoting Sun Tzu just yet
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> on ubuntu touch
<bshah> @UniversalSuperBox ah
<bshah> if you need any help let me know
<bshah> :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, it sounded more like an issue with the click, and the profile not getting created for some reason
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @DanChapman, there is a `org.kde.kirigamigallery_kirigamigallery_5.45.2.json` file in `/var/lib/apparmor/clicks`. Looks like the same thing in the desktop file.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or if created, not loaded into the kernel
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okee... So how would I check that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is there a kirigami gallery file in `/var/lib/apparmor/profiles/` ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the json isn't the profile itself
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does that directory exist, i'm going off memory and don't recall if it's correct
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, that directory exists
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it's populated with profiles from other clicks?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, so the profile indeed didn't get created
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what's the contents of the json file?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ```{ …     "policy_groups": [], …     "policy_version": 16.04, … }```
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> hmmm does it require to have at least one policy?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> I don't think it does. but...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it shouldn't
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did you install it via CLI?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and no errors/warnings from that?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> weird
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> How would I get apparmor to reload those profiles?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, you could maybe try to run the click hook manually for that app, but i don't recall exactly how to do that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> iirc there's another thing which rebuilds all profiles, which we had to run sometimes for OTAs, which resulted in longer initial boot time after the ota
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i don't recall what it was exactly either
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha!
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> `aa-clickhook --force` will regenerate all profiles iirc
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `sudo aa-clickhook org.kde.kirigamigallery_kirigamigallery_5.45.1`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Now there's a profile, but it still doesn't run
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Progress
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha, apparmor denied access to `/usr/bin/env`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> At least I think that's what that message means
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah is it python?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pBmDn8Cpk2/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it's QML
<bshah> /usr/bin/env o.O
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that is indeed what that means
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm a smart!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is the Exec= a shell script?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or trying to call /usr/bin/env directly?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `Exec=env QT_QUICK_CONTROLS_STYLE=Material qmlscene contents/ui/ExampleApp.qml`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> yerp
<bshah> uh
<bshah> call kirigami2gallery ?
<bshah> instead of qmlscene?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That binary isn't in the click
<bshah> ah.. click
<bshah> okay
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm sure a build change would bring it around?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Going off of this stuff: https://github.com/JBBgameich/kirigami/tree/ut
<bshah> are click supposed to contain binary files?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or could make a small shell script which runs qmlscene with that env var
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They can
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess it's already an armhf-only click though, as i guess it contains some c++ libs
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Any idea, how to scale Kaidan?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `QT_SCALE_FACTOR=2`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In its envrionment
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Which file? Already tried main.cpp and desktop file. No effect 😐
<bshah> @UniversalSuperBox, if kirigami is built with -DBUILD_EXAMPLES=ON it should install kirigami2gallery example
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think we're building the examples directly
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey, bshah and @JBBgameich, I got the app working! :D
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Cool!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Scaling is still interesting, but we knew that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also the keyboard avoidance is just a bit too high
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, 👍
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox I replied to your message on Matrix. The diaspora* account is UBports@diasp.ca or, and I prefer this as it's a clickable URL, https://dia.so/UBports
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, saw that
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Just wanted to make sure
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Set it on the latest Q&A description
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Awesome
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Lowercase also works
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/4Nsgupd2.null
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> I contacted @mzanetti regarding Bluetoot File Transfer app.  He is busy elsewhere so I took the chance and migrated the vivid build to xenial.  Works a treat. I can transfer files back and forth using bluetooth on 16.04. Install and give it a try.
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> */Bluetoot/Bluetooth/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🙌
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @fourloop2002, Can you talk with him about being the maiontainer for that? Then you can put it in the openstore
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Sure I'll ask him
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Does it work on Nexus 5? That seems to be the most challenging for Bluetooth
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Yes I'm on Nexus 5 hammerhead devel r393
<ubptgbot> <Geminis65> From the openstore is not it possible to unload nada.hay algun problem?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Geminis65, What OpenStore? web or app? vivid or xenial?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (We can follow the conversation in the Spanish group)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/3IFMGH01.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Building natively on your Ubuntu Touch device, step 1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> heh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe that's why my nexus 5 doesn't work as well any more
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (not really, i mostly did such things on the nexus 4)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 735x501) https://irc.ubports.com/1KkL6pC9.png mmmm toasty nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i was trying to find some place where i could actually buy one of the linaro d02 server boards (theoretically supports 2 CPUs with up to 64 total cores).
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> Tried building with -j4 on my OPO once and it rebooted
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> I always use -j3/2 now 😂
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm building with -j8 and the N5 is pretty okay with it
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> But you are dissipating the heat ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think that block fo aluminum is really doing much :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's getting warm to the touch for sure
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @UniversalSuperBox, with xperia m4 in twrp i literally boiled water on it
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> 😆
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's safe
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> well, phone *was* waterproof
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> thankfully sold it :p
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @VeryOriginalUsername, lol, the ol' switcheroo
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> galaxy note 7, for when you need to start an emergency camp fire in the rain
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm still waiting for someone to ask when we're gonna put Ubuntu Touch on the Galaxy Note 7
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @dohbee, More like when you're a terrorist
<gehidore> when are you going to put ubuntu touch on the galaxy note 7?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @UniversalSuperBox, When are we gonna put UT on galaxy note 7?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> damn it
<gehidore> there someone asked it...
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Damn you were faster
<gehidore> although... what can I do to help with bullhead?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You've got one handy?
<gehidore> yar
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> One moment
<gehidore> I only have  half a moment to spare
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> waits for note to load
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, here's a loose collection of notes on it: https://nc.daltondur.st/s/P4qcHRt4YDSm9QN
<gehidore> spiffy, i'll look at them at lunch... for now... building some more shis
<gehidore> shits too
<gehidore> really... javascript to download a text file -_-
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know why it doesn't just show the whole preview. grr.
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> can someone link me ubports kernel checker?
<gehidore> anywho back to work with me, I'll look at the file I downloaded
<gehidore> in about 2-4 hours
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sounds good
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> I'm a little confused about how "location" works in UT. I just tried it with the uNav App and openstreetmap in the browser and the results were somewhat different. uNav took some time and then found my location pretty well. But openstreetmap in the browser first showed a really large blue circle around the location of my DSL p
<ubptgbot> rovider but then after a longer period of time that uNav found my real location.
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> So basically: how can I be sure that GPS works or not? I'm on FP2 (xenial).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did osm in browser pop up a dialog asking for access to location data?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It begins with a rough estimate from IP mapping then homes in
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee I figured out why we can't manually put in pt
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> pt <> pt_PT
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ` QLocale("pt").name();` yields `"pt_BR"`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So I think that the workaround is the only way forward... I don't know what's going to happen with regular gettext translations though
<ubptgbot> reverie99 was added by: reverie99
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what in the actual f
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @reverie99, Hello Jean. There is more about UBports here … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, I was hoping you knew
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, i suppose i shouldn't expect any better, given we're mixing gettext stuff with Qt, and it's not a 1:1 match with how things work
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I guess that pt_PT will fall back to pt when need be
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> For gettext, that is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think so, yeah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So the day name workaround, while not great, might just be what we have to do
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or else @ixavier might come and beat me up and that's just no good. :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this is awful
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you describing this situation or all software?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> TFW even the standards org can't get things right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm actually not seeing the "Likely language" information in the CLDR
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or the default thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the likely language thing makes no sense
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if i select pt_BR then it's pretty bloody likely that i want pt_BR, and if i select pt instead of pt_BR then it's pretty well likely i don't want bloody pt_BR
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, not really
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because if you select `en` you probably want `en_US`
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> We trust you :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "C" is the only locale. problem solved.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's just that we're expecting pt_PT to be the likely language and Qt says no
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, ++
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, it's that "likely" makes no damned sense, and qt is trying to be clever, and it's not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this is how you end up with stupid bugs like that one in firefox where it keeps setting my spell check language to en_AU, even though my system language is set to en_US
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think that we're the ones who are misguided here, though.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure it sucks that Unicode decided to use kinda short names instead of actually short name
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Sure it sucks that Unicode decided to use kinda short names instead of actually short names
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, sure, they're short compared to words like deoxyribonucleic maybe
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because Monday is "Segunda-feira"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But shortened it's just "segunda"
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I guess "feira" stands for day
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fair, actually
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But also day. :P
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Except that Sabado and Domingo don't play ball
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, because they're special
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why? Iunno
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Shomer Shabbaos!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think this would be the point where you'd ask the Canonical Design team what to do
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> To deal with day names being longer than three characters
<ubptgbot> Arulraj Chandrasekaran was added by: Arulraj Chandrasekaran
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ironically, one of the former designers is portuguese
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> He could have fixed it all up right quick!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> she, but probably not
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Arulraj Chandrasekaran, Hi Arulraj. Have a look at the link for UBports info … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Arulraj Chandrasekaran> Redmi
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Arulraj Chandrasekaran, Redmi likewise
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Hmm. Well, I notice that there's a lot of space in between days in the indicator. Maybe we can solve this in a way that doesn't involve hacking stuff.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Like calculated padding. That's a thing, right?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm about to find out.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> remove the calendar widget
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> problem solved!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> While effective, I quite like the calendar widget
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And calendar-app is broken too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, reduced problem set is still moving forward ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Shall I close this now? https://github.com/ubports/system-settings/pull/56
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> tbh the indicator widget could probably always use narrow format
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure, since qt is broken
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Arulraj Chandrasekaran, Have you a question?
<ubptgbot> <reverie99> I have a OnePlus3, is it possible to run a custom Linux distrib on it ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @reverie99, Not yet but it is likely to be added to the UBports list this year
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @reverie99, If you mean a. iso then no, since Ubuntu Touch is not a desktop flavour
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it depends on what you mean by "linux distro" and "install" too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that's a bit off topic for this group
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @UniversalSuperBox, In GNOME shell it is shortened to 3 letters always. Like sexta-feira becomes simply sex.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This may be one of those places where GTK does things better / correctly
<ubptgbot> <reverie99> Thanks for your answers, sorry, I'm a system developer, trying to figure out, linux compatibility with differents handsets. Ubuntu Touch is a great project
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @reverie99, We have a French group also, which may interest you?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, gtk+ just uses gettext, so depending on who you ask, probably not better/correct either
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBports_French
<ubptgbot> <reverie99> @Stereofont sure! how do you know?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> your name is pretty french sounding :)
<ubptgbot> <reverie99> obviously 🙈
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, ROFL
<ubptgbot> <reverie99> btw thanks guys
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If you have skills relevant to porting, maybe you can speed the work on OnePlusThree
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Look at the Halium project for background on that
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, 3 people work on it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> please no
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] please no more
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Hows the op3 port going?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, Too complicated with more?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate, watch the last QA
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, it will make a mess full of merge conflicts
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think that more eyes is a bad thing
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I listened to it but I guess I must have been zoned out at that point?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate, it was supposed to be a surprise
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> but i asked about it and ruined it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> so marius explained that in detail
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Heck, me must go back
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> any ideas on can i use omnirom trees instead of lineage?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anything is worth a try at least once
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I think they are quite similar
<matlock> gnome will likely port gnome-software-center to gnome mobile, ditto kde discover, if ubuntu touch copied gnome-software-center you could include snap plugin in g-s-c, insert your own snap repo, offer curated ub-touch ready linux and android apps (via anbox) on ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lineage tree isn't a hard requirement. it's just a known working place to start from
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no "your own snap repo"
<matlock> a curated mobile app store, with both Linux apps and Android apps, made easy because Anbox has already been ported to Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's no need for gnome-software either. we had working snap install over a year ago, back when snaps were going to be a thing
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> wait
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> is sailfish made like UT with halium
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> so it has a rootfs
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> hm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> snaps are no longer a thing supported by canonical on the phone, so doesn't make any sense to support snaps on the phone
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> consider u have a xyz device
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> you have halium on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, sailfish obviously has a rootfs and android kernel and whatnot
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> would starting sailfish os be matter of putting a rootfs like you'd do with ut
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but no, it's not built in the same way as UT
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> or something more
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, because Sailfish images have both Android and Sailfish in the same tree
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And they run Android's init alongside their own
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sailfish is closer to being an android ROM than UT is
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> i cracked open an xperia x sailfish image
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> and system part looks like android
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> and then it has this in a separate image
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> (Photo, 162x139) https://irc.ubports.com/0s0LoDyW.png
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> would replacing that with ubuntu work or am i too excited
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think that would work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah i think not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> although now i'm feeling nostalgia for LILO
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> noooo....
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> boot root
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah, installing slackware from a stack of floppies.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1078x1018) https://irc.ubports.com/awBjF6hV.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I fixed it!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why does it have half of next month in it?!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because it's wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> obviously
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> he's living forward
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> wait does everything have to be built with arm32
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> or only the rootfs it 32bit
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> hmm?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> like should i change my device's architecture in trees to arm from aarch64
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @VeryOriginalUsername, you can use 32 bit trees with 64 bit rootfs
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> if you apply the libcompat patch
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> same as you can install a 32 bit system on your 64 bit pc
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> kek i didn't know a 64bit rootfs exists
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> eh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the rootfs is 32-bit
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i made a typo
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> some devices have aarch64 kernels
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @VeryOriginalUsername, [Edit] you can use 64 bit trees with 32 bit rootfs
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, corrected now
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @VeryOriginalUsername, experimental build existed at some point, but i still made a typo there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, the aarch64 rootfs work was never finished
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> should be possible to create one, but i expect there will be some problems still
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> i just started saving for a n5
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> have around 1% already 😆
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> sony devices are such a pain in the ass to work with afaics
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> :(
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @VeryOriginalUsername, the elephone trunk guy used omnirom tree as a base
<ubptgbot> Tudorel Stirbu was added by: Tudorel Stirbu
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> afaics
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Tudorel Stirbu, HI Tudorel, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Tudorel Stirbu, We have many language groups btw
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Hello Lionel
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Messi 😁
#ubports 2018-05-22
<ubptgbot> wrench wrench was added by: wrench wrench
<ubptgbot> <wrench wrench> hey every one ive an old android s duos will ubuntu  touch will run on it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @wrench wrench, No
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> https://puri.sm/posts/june-1st-last-call-for-librem5-devkit/
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> So librem 5 is using I.MX 8 SOM.. @mariogrip will you get the kit??
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mmm i would hope so
<ubptgbot> <wrench wrench> @vanyasem, thnkxxxxx;;00
<ubptgbot> <Speed'n'Roll> someone has a Motorola g5 plus? I would love to have ubports on this device! I saw in the github of halium that they started to port it.
<ubptgbot> <C3s@r> I
<ubptgbot> mrtkhn was added by: mrtkhn
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Speed'n'Roll, Often, the porting is being done by people who are very busy working toward 16.04 for Ubuntu Touch. So it slowed a bit
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That device has had a lot of work for sure
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @mrtkhn, MIMA welcome. Please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Speed'n'Roll> @Stereofont, thanks for answering. I will be patient then 😅
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> (Sticker, 357x512) https://irc.ubports.com/bxdpt0Ls.webp
<ubptgbot> <budheswarbaghel> Can you recommend any sites where i can buy oneplus one
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @technicalbird, We probably will have more than 1 kit, hopefully ;)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That would depend on country. You should seek local advice
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @Flohack, Good news... Hope UT runs directly without any issues on that😁😁😁
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @technicalbird, I expect some issues, but we shall see. First challenge is to boot it - Okay, but then, first challenge is to receive the test board haha
<ubptgbot> <theReadOnly> @budheswarbaghel, eBay ?? I think 🤔 you should wait for 16.04 as it is expected to come out on one plus 3 or 3T ..
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @theReadOnly, If funds allow, that would be a sensible option
<ubptgbot> <annalima> ood morning, I tried installing Ubuntu on my netbook, but I could not get with the bootable USB stick. Apparently my bios do not have function to enable the reading of the pendrive. Do you know of any solution or alternative to install Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <annalima> [Edit] Good morning, I tried installing Ubuntu on my netbook, but I could not get with the bootable USB stick. Apparently my bios do not have function to enable the reading of the pendrive. Do you know of any solution or alternative to install Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @annalima, This group is about Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> It has nothing to do with desktop ububtu
<ubptgbot> <annalima> But it's not a desktop, it's a Netbook.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @annalima, It doesn't matter, you're in the wrong place
<ubptgbot> <annalima> Kkkkkk
<ubptgbot> <annalima> meu netbook é um asus Transformer t100
<ubptgbot> <annalima> Is tablet too
<ubptgbot> <annalima> [Edit] My netbook is an asus Transformer t100
<ubptgbot> <annalima> but ok, I will seek help somewhere else. thanks for nothing.
<ubptgbot> <annalima> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ALaNEb9r.mp4
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @annalima, Here's a guide for you https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDoP6h8TQw8
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> took 5 seconds in google
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @annalima, Please do understand that topic groups in general react like this if there are offtopic questions coming along. If you accidentially hit this situation, "I,m sorry, can you tell me where to go?" usually gets you further than insisting on a solution - the guys here are happy to help you as you can see on the link tha
<ubptgbot> t arrived later. Posting disturbing GIFs wont help you much
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @annalima, I'm just following this group for the sake of it seeing the official announcement on an online article that Librem 5 phone will be supported by your project, but I have to comment on that. What. Delusional. Ungrateful. Person.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @annalima, [Edit] I'm just following this group for the sake of it seeing the official announcement on an online article that Librem 5 phone will be supported by your project, but I have to comment on that. What. Delusional. Ungrateful. Person. I hate people when they do that. 😒 They have high delusive expectations and no re
<ubptgbot> spect when the truth unfolds.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @annalima, [Edit] I'm just following this group, for the sake of it, seeing the official announcement on an online article that Librem 5 phone will be supported by your project, but I have to comment on that. What. Delusional. Ungrateful. Person. I hate people when they do that. 😒 They have high delusive expectations and no
<ubptgbot> respect when the truth unfolds.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @annalima, [Edit] I'm just following this group for the sake of it now that the official announcement that Librem 5 phone will be supported by your project was made, but I have to comment on that. What. Delusional. Ungrateful. Person. I hate people when they do that. 😒 They have high delusive expectations and no respect when
<ubptgbot>  the truth unfolds.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @annalima, [Edit] I'm just following this group for the sake of it now that the official announcement that Librem 5 phone will be supported by your project was made, but I have to comment on that. What. Delusional. Ungrateful. Person. I hate people when they do that. 😒 They have high delusive expectations and no respect for
<ubptgbot> people when the unreadable truth unfolds.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @annalima, [Edit] I'm just following this group for the sake of it now that the official announcement that Librem 5 phone will be supported by your project was made, but I have to comment on that. What. A. Delusional. Ungrateful. Person. I hate people when they do that. 😒 They have high delusive expectations and no respect f
<ubptgbot> or people when the unreadable truth unfolds.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @annalima, [Edit] I'm just following this group for the sake of it now that the official announcement that Librem 5 phone will be supported by your project was made, but I have to comment on that. What. A. Delusional. Ungrateful. Person. I hate people when they do that. 😒 They do have high delusive expectations and no respec
<ubptgbot> t for clean people when the unreadable truth unfolds.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @annalima, [Edit] I'm just following this group for the sake of it now that the official announcement that Librem 5 phone will be supported by your project was made, but I have to comment on that. What. A. Delusional. Ungrateful. Person. I hate people when they do that. 😒 They do have high delusive expectations and no respec
<ubptgbot> t for clean/guiltless people when the unreadable truth unfolds.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @annalima, [Edit] I'm just following this group for the sake of it now that the official announcement that Librem 5 phone will be supported by your project was made, but I have to comment on that. What. A. Delusional. Ungrateful. Person. I hate people when they do that. 😒 They do have high delusive expectations and no respec
<ubptgbot> t for clean/guiltless people when the unreadable truth unfolds to them.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Everyone could have handled that better
<ubptgbot> <Jameshjacksonjr> @brrm, You may want to get a librem 5 from purism u will be able to run this OS as well as pureOS so u can compare and see what distro best suits your needs
<ubptgbot> marta thieleman was added by: marta thieleman
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome marta !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> Carl Wheezer was added by: Carl Wheezer
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Carl Wheezer, Hi Carl, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <jeremiasn> Well guys, i just got my N5, going to update the firmware first and then going to install ubpprts, 16.04 can be used as daily basis?
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> Im having issues with Ubuntu touch on nexus 5; … My device isnt rooted and when I shut it down the screen isnt fully off
<gehidore> UniversalSuperBox since n5x supports multirom - I'm told - would this be something I could test in that fashion or is it better to just accept the device will likely be dedicated to such
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @jeremiasn, 15.04 ig you want your phone as a daily driver, 16.04 for testing and reporting bugs. It's not ready yet
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Carl Wheezer, Can you explain what you mean with "My device isnt rooted"
<ubptgbot> <jeremiasn> Ok thanks so 15.04
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @jeremiasn, [Edit] 15.04 if you want your phone as a daily driver, 16.04 for testing and reporting bugs. It's not ready yet
<ubptgbot> <jeremiasn> Didn't know that you needed your phone to be rooted, i thought that was only for android right
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You don't need to root
<ubptgbot> <jeremiasn> That's what i thought
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @advocatux, I used ubports Ubuntu app to install UT on nexus 5, for some reason secure is still on, also my device doesnt shut down, the screens still lightly lit with a black background
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What UT version?
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @Carl Wheezer, (Secure boot)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Carl if you set an alias on your telegram account it's easier to ping you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and to invite you to other groups
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What UT version is running in your phone now?
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @advocatux, 15.04 stable
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> 15.04 r3 (os build number)
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @Carl Wheezer, Ubuntu 15.04 - armhf (2017218)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, well, not in Android, but by definition, if you install UT on your phone, your phone is rooted (jailbroken).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Carl Wheezer, this is only when you fully power off the phone, not when you just turn off the screen?
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @dohbee, Yes, when I press the shut down button or power it off, it shuts off in 1 second but theres a glow coming from the screen
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @dohbee, To fully power it down I have to use the bootloader. … Also is 15.04 r3 the stable branch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, 15.04 r3 is stable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, my n5 definitely is turning the screen/backlight off, but sometimes it does still look like the screen is "glowing" a bit
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @dohbee, Also the battery drains pretty quickly too, not sure how to fix that, I read it was notifications
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well if your screen is actually not turning off, that will indeed cause the battery to drain very quickly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there certainly used to be an issue on n5, but it has long since been fixed
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @dohbee, Is there a way to update it? … Yesterday was my first install
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well if you installed with ubports installer the 15.04 stable channel, you have the latest stable update already
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> by "long ago" i mean the screen power off issue was an issue like 2 years ago
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so it's weird if you'd be seeing it and on ubports images
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @dohbee, Should I just re download UB ports, then reimage my Nexus 5? … Also how do you use convergence?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it might help, hard to say
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if by "convergence" you mean an external display, you need a Slimport adapter and bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> gehidore, I'd accept the sacrifice
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, to ping people through tgBot use @ before the username
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Carl Wheezer, UT devices are not rooted. You mean that your phone suspends but will not turn off?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, you can't have UT and not have a "rooted" phone. but the term is not relevant because the whole android system image is replaced
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, That 😄
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @dohbee, Mines not rooted, but I did attempt to Root (when booted it has an unlocked symbol, but root checker said it wasn't rooted)
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @Stereofont, No, it's off but the backlight is still on
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Carl Wheezer, you mean an android app that checks if your phone is rooted from inside android?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Carl Wheezer, I wouldn't call that 'off'
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in UT you can run things as root, and the concept of root concerning android is no longer relevant. There is no "not rooted" in terms of UT.
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @dohbee, Oh, so it's like a PC now? … Cause I thought I screwed up and it's not rooted. … Secure Boot is still enabled
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, it's not like a PC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the "secure boot" in bootloader has nothing to do with "rooted" in android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> rooted in android just means you went into developer options inside android and enabled "root" access
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, it's not like a traditional PC, anyway
<ubptgbot> <jeremiasn> Do i need to unlock my n5 bootloader to install ubports using the installer ?
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @dohbee, Is your UT buggy? Because mine occasionally freezes or lags.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jeremiasn, yes
<ubptgbot> <jeremiasn> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @jeremiasn, Yes, but be careful because you'll lose all your data (did that yesterday, lost saves)
<ubptgbot> <jeremiasn> Yes thats no problem, is a brand new n5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Carl Wheezer, well my nexus 5 is itself buggy, the wifi/bt don't work, and it's old and i think some touchscreen issues on it
<ubptgbot> <jeremiasn> Ok done, now installing ubports, so 15.04 right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so i only really use it to test some things, rather than actually using it as a phone
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @dohbee, Is there a way to install lineage os or dual boot with UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can replace UT with lineage, sure. dual boot is not supported, no
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Carl Wheezer, Some people have managed that but it is unstable and temporary
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at some point in the future, after 16.04 is stable, there will be an updated that provides anbox support, which should allow most android apps to work
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @Stereofont, Do I need TWRP? There's no tutorials except from Android to Lineage. … UTs cool but too buggy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Carl Wheezer, for Lineage yes. you are replacing UT then, the same way as you'd replace stock android
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Carl Wheezer, Sounds more like your particular device has problems
<ubptgbot> <jeremiasn> The ubports installer didn't work on mac, it just stay on the screen after the phone got rebooted into the bootloader, however i rebooted my pc to windows and everything working great
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jeremiasn, 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Carl sorry, I had to leave for a while. Most of your questions has been answered, but I want to ask you if you used your Nexus 5 with Android before installing UT. Did it work well? I'm asking because Nexus 5 power button is notorius for its problems
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'm using a Nexus 5 as a daily driver and I think it's pretty stable
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @advocatux, Yes, it was nearly flawless except 2 issues (on stock android):  … - very rarely the screen turns off on its own, but that's fixed by restarting it. … - wifi occasionally drops for some reason (never the data) … But on UT; phone can't shut off, data didn't appear one time (on Android it would be the wifi, neve
<ubptgbot> r data). … It's weird because I saw videos of UT on YouTube and it seemed stable. My device is in great condition but it's old
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @jeremiasn, Most of the problems with the installer in Mac is that your user can't see the needed tools (i.e. you need to set it in your `$PATH`). The quick solution is to run the installer with `sudo`
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @advocatux, Should I just reinstall UT?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Carl Wheezer, APN settings are not always picked up automatically from your SIM. You may have to configure them manually
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Carl it looks like a hardware problem to me. … Another question: was the Android installation up to date?
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @advocatux, Yes
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There are two versions of Nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Maybe we should move to the install group
<ubptgbot> Stason888 was added by: Stason888
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Carl please set an alias in your telegram account, you can delete it later
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> Hello, everybody!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Carl it is useful if you make a username in Telegram
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 😃
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Seven. Check out … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Carl Wheezer> @Stereofont, How? I'm pretty new to this
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> In Settings
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It enables pings and invites
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Stason888, Do you need any help here?
<ubptgbot> <Tuxes> @Stereofont, Added a username
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> I am using RaspberryPi with small touch screen and arm version of Ubuntu Mate. I am able to run xfce, lxde and plasma instead and was wondering, if it possible to connect some PPA to give a try to Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> Arm V7
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can run unity8 sure, but it'll be a slightly different experience than full UT on a phone/tablet might be
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> @dohbee, Actually, I have 3g modem in modem-only mode and can call from it and recieve sms via asterisk. But Network Manager doesn't work at that moment. If I use NetworkManager, I can't call and recieve sms via asterisk+sip phone. So I wanted to try UbuntuTouch (it has inbuilt working ofono stack) to get full Mobile experie
<ubptgbot> nce and UI for my 3.5" touch
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> I want to have self-made open source phone intead of buing proprietary.
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> Is there any PPA for arm? Or may give me info how can I try to install it on base of Arm Ubuntu version? I may use clean Ubuntu Snappy Core instead
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> *instead of version with preinstalled DE and other repos
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the ubports repo should have arm builds i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you definitely won't be able to run unity8 on a snappy core system
<ubptgbot> <jeremiasn> Having one more issue with the installer, is giving adb push errir cannot start and a path to a file, no such file or directory on 0.1.13 beta, let me try other version
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> @dohbee, I use snappy version with preinstalled Mate at this Moment and it runs pretty smooth on my resources. I am able to replace it with xfce or lxde, but kde plasma for example is too fat for me, I think the same problem with unity
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you are running an ubuntu core based system, there's no option to run unity8. if you're running a deb-based system of ubuntu 16.04 for example, then you could add the ubports repository and install the unity8 stack
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jeremiasn, Try 0.1.12
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> >if you're running a deb-based system of ubuntu 16.04 for example … this. I was unable to find info about repos, so wrote here
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stason888, https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> Thank you, there is indeed arm repo, I should give it a try http://repo.ubports.com/dists/xenial/main/binary-armhf/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The idea of a pi phone running UT was discussed here last year. I am sure there are others interested if you want to try
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> Will it have look and feel of mobile ubuntutouch version (I have preinstalled and working drivers for touch screen) and ofono stack, or like desktop version?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nobody has tested it on your hardware config, so can't answer that
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is a theoretical option
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Maybe either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but probably it will act like PC version by default because there is no device config to change the grid units value and such for your hardware
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If you want to form a small group I think we would be fine with that. There is e.g. a Serval group
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> @Stereofont, How can I do that?
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> Or maybe there is existing group?
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> Which I may join
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Stason888, If there was we would know. Let me ask around and see if we can do something. There is no massive hurry
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> @Stereofont, I agree) Ok, thx
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well a group with only one person would be pretty boring
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> even a group with only three people is pretty boring :P
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> News Channel is good for that kind of stuff
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> @dohbee, It is better when there is 3 people in the group, instead of trying different ways to make that (phone) in solo for a 2 months
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> @dohbee, In non-working time of course
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> @Stereofont, I'll give a try to that that repo at first
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Stason888, I have a raspy and would be curious, too. But I dont have a modem nor touch screen (yet)
<gehidore> @UniversalSuperBox shame it's a bot that redirects to irc but then wants you to use twitter's fodderish tagging system :S
<gehidore> such is life though
<gehidore> I'll see if I can nab this other n5x and dedicate one to it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jonny, Maybe Stephen too, when he is not overly busy
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @gehidore, Nah, that's just Telegram's way of tagging
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> @jonny, Great to hear tha you are curious too. Actually, there are a few options to connect it, simplest - via gpio. But in common, all gpio modules provide voice+2g or 3g internet only (may be with gps), so I use Huawei e173 modem. But there may be some troubles with it, you should check that you have version with working v
<ubptgbot> oice (Brazilian doesn't work), it must be unlocked and in modem-only mode. I've enabled voice features via AT commands (you may find it on internet or ask, nothing too hard) and changed imei to my imei of my ex android phone to work with my operator (he prohibits usage of my plan on non-mobile devices, but actually I need my sim card only on mobile
<ubptgbot>  device, but via modem)
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> @jonny, And youll need to solder a few wires for modem not to be protuted if using usb
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If others here are interested in thinking about pi with UT, wave your arms around
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @Stereofont, The rpi?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I own 2, 3 and plan on buying 0W and 3B+
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, *waving arms around* I use a 3B with OpenELEC, I control it with Kodimote from UBports UT on my E5hd
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/9Qx0tj7O.webp
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> It'd give me an excuse to pick up another pi
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> [Edit] I own 2, 3 and plan on buying 0W and 3B
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> [Edit] I own 2, 3 and plan on buying 0W and 3B+
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Mooom give me some money for a pi(e)
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> 😁
#ubports 2018-05-23
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> Hi guys. … I'm having problems with telegram app since a couple of weeks. … After a crash of the app I have to login the phone number in to the app. A weird thing is that even if i don't do it I'm still recieving notifications from push server. … To solve this I tried to: … -close al sesions of my phone number in telegram. … -Uninsta
<ubptgbot> ll and clear all files from telegram with ut tweaktool … -reboot phone. … Any ideas? … I can put it on github but I thought that maybe answer first would be better. I also have some logs if needed to track it.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @j2g2rp, Different symptoms, but slightly more brutal solution than you tried that might work: https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/issues/169#issuecomment-386788316
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @alan_griffiths, Ok. I'll try it. … thank you Alan.
<ubptgbot> YoYoTischler was added by: YoYoTischler
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @YoYoTischler !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> steba74 was added by: steba74
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @steba74 !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> has anyone got the wireless display work connecting to windows 10?
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> I just want to say that 16.04 on the Pro 5 is a really pleasant experience! It boots in around 15-16 seconds and the phone is really fast and smooth. Unfortunately there are a few things that keep me from using it as a daily driver: … 1) Browser issues (waiting for the Qt Web Engine version to fix many of the issues) … 2) Dekko
<ubptgbot> being upgraded to xenial … 3) A working Telegram client (I guess 1) above would fix Web Telegram) … In addition to the above, I would like to have GPS working (still getting GPE denied). Other than that, I am good to go. Seems we are getting really close now 🙂!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TomasOqvist, Telegram is already available for 16.04
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Oh it is? Haven't checked the OpenStore since the day before yesterday.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> maybe your openstore cannot detect it still, as there is now support for 15.04 and 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> this should be disucssed with the Openstore team
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But the App is in the store 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 548x276) https://irc.ubports.com/Y7QMWYqC.png
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> I have it installed already (v 2.5.3.2) and it doesn't work. I thought there was an updated version there, but no.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You can see the version number did not change, its just 2x in the store
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> the openstore should detect which one to install
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> I have only one version in the OpenStore.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yeah sure, you will see only one
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> What I am saying is, behind the scenes there are 2, and openstore should select the right one
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But I cant do aynthing about this, please report this to openstore team, ask if it should work already or not
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I dont know when this went live or should go livd
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> [Edit] I dont know when this went live or should go live
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> I'll try to install the click (xenial) I found on the OpenStore web site.
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Hm, I get an error when trying to install the click package with UT Tweak Tool "The transaction failed, see the detailed error for more information."
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> pkcon install-local fails too: "Could not parse click manifest."
<ZeroPointEnergy> Is there any documentation about how "community ports" of a devices work. Can they be integrated in the ubports build server and installer or do they have to provide their own build infrastructure and way of distribution?
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Apparently it installed despite the error message and I have now managed to sign in!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> cool
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> What about the Qt Web Engine browser that Marius talked about, is it available to download somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @Flohack, Errors are not cool, but I am glad that it worked 🙂
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> [Edit] What about the Qt Web Engine browser that @mariogrip talked about, is it available to download somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TomasOqvist, Not now, but soonish ;)
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @Flohack, That's cool!
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Stereofont, I'm interested❗️
<ubptgbot> <Stason888> @mymike00, https://t.me/UBports_pi
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/q3qJri8e.webp
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @TomasOqvist, Same happened with me
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> If you aren't subscribed to the Official UBports News Channel, you are probably missing something cool right now.  It's just one click to subscribe so... do it! … https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <tijesef> hmmm phone based on rpi using ubports as os
<ubptgbot> <tijesef> I'd buy it
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Mainlined FP2
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> 11/10 would buy
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> RPi-based would also be cool, but I have 2 concerns
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> performance and form factor
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it doesn't have to be a portable phone, depending on what you wish to use it for
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> yeah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Carphone!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But ultimately the Pi is a development board. You can take all of its hardware and put it in a different form factor if you want
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> +1
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> yeah
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I need a goddamn qwerty slider
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They have a Pi in a DDR3 SODIMM form factor, too. That'd fit in a chunky phone like the Fairphone if you were a good enough engineer
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (I suspect, not being an engineer)
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> had broken N900 in my hands for a while and I miss that SOOO MUUUUCH
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, well, you could just design your own PCB really
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> the keyboard part I mean
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and have some company in china print them, and solder all the components, and whatnot
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I don't know what the motherboard for that sodimm forfactor has, perhaps we could handwire that sodimm one? :v
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You break it out yourself
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/compute-module-3/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, the sodimm version you basically design your own board with your stuff, with a sodimm socket the pi plugs into
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And the breakout board that they ship, you're supposed to design your own: https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/compute-module-io-board-v3/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at which pont you're probably better off just doing the whole pcb yourself and using a sodimm socket for RAM instead of a Pi :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or the cheaper module without eMMC: https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/compute-module-3-lite/
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I wish there was a way
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They only have 1GB RAM, though.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> to do some small sockets so nand and ram could be socketed
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but it's not possible AFAIK
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> especially that RAM is stacked on top of SoC
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not on the Pi. It's got separate RAM chips. If you were designing a board based on it, it'd have you covered.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I mean, Qcom chips are more performant
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> than RPi's broadcomms
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> AFAIK
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, but we need to make a compromise somewhere
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> yeah, is Pi mainlined anyway?
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @UniversalSuperBox, Aren't you an engineer?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @technicalbird, did he ever say "Trust me, I'm an engineer"?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/U4gYFSo2.mp4
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But no, I don't have the credentials to be called an engineer. Especially not an electrical engineer.
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Dont worry.. most of the great engineers never had any degree!! Engineering is not about specific syllabus!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> accortding to the law, it is
<ubptgbot> <wrench wrench> @technicalbird, ✌🏽
<ubptgbot> zubozrout was added by: zubozrout
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> UBAM, don't shoot! I recognize that username!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome @zubozrout :)
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Hello, thanks and happy to be here again :)).
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> In any case I've joined as I wonder if anyone here have any idea about how app IDs are constructed? … As I am getting this error when trying to launch my xenial compiled app: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1268/unable-to-start-app-because-of-invalid-app-id-xenial
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, did you change anything related to the app name?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @dohbee you mean in between 15.04 and 16.04 builds? No ... if I build it for 15.04 it launches correctly on my phone and if I try to do the same for 16.04 it won't launch :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubozrout, what happens if you run `ubuntu-app-launch transport.zubozrout_Transport_1.1` in the terminal app?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @dohbee, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ubuntu-app-launch transport.zubozrout_Transport_1.1 …  (process:10070): WARNING : Unable to start app 'transport.zubozrout_Transport_1.1': Invalid app ID: transport.zubozrout_Transport_1.1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, and `ubuntu-app-launch-appids | grep transport` ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think what it's complaining about isn't that the app ID is itself invalid, but that it doesn't exist (ie, ubuntu-app-launch does not know about your app)
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> lol, that's strange ... it is not being listed among the ids, you are right. But why may that be?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does `pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted <your-click-file>` give any errors?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> (Photo, 734x207) https://irc.ubports.com/Ch267Vaf.png non that I can see ...
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> It is also strange that if I install an older version of this app it works (a different branch)
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] It is also strange that if I install an older version of this app, built ofr xenial, it works (a different branch)
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] It is also strange that if I install an older version of this app, built for xenial, it works (a different branch)
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> (Photo, 734x207) https://irc.ubports.com/zS0cpg5V.png none that I can see ...
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> but the output of pkcon install-local is the same for that branch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and the icon for the app shows up in the apps scope?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> nope :(, missing as well as from the list of ids
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is a problem in your manifest then i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is it somewehre visible?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> this is the devel branch I am trying to build - but haven't touched it on github yet so there are missing framwork and apparmor changes for xenial https://github.com/zubozrout/Transport/tree/devel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, the `_Name=` in your .desktop should just be `Name=`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i don't see anything else obviously wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is there any complaing in `~/.cache/upstart/unity-scopes.log` when you refresh the apps scope?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> nope, not even having that file there
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> I've tried updating the desktop file but that wasn't it unfortunately :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and nohting in unity8.log?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> yeah, I can see nothing relevant there either :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is there a .desktop file for your app in `~/.local/share/applications/` ?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> hmm, no, it is not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, seems the click hook failed, but for some reason didn't cause an error, very weird :-/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> BTW @zubozrout you might want to join https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN (this whole conversation probably would have been better to have had in there, but alas)
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> ok :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyone else notice something's weird with scrolling in xenial?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Yeah, mee to. Not so smooth, right? :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> It just doesn't feel right to me
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah....and kinda like it doesn't have the....can't think of the proper term...kinetic energy? LOL
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> yes, it certainly feels different to vivid/android
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> perhaps an issue with Qt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: baaaah why did the Qt upgrade cause us to lose scrolling momentum
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess because that :P
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh yeah that! momentum! 😝
<ubptgbot> <O0O00O0OO> Hey guys, is there any UT-capable device that supports active stylus input?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <O0O00O0OO> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/un7iawXB.webp
<ubptgbot> <O0O00O0OO> There will be, some day.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/615
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> another question, would it be a valid bug if file an issue about installing via apt in xenial? … I tried installing qtcreator and i got unmet dependencies error
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @advocatux, cool thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @Javacookies I think ot could be but only if you were doing this via libertine. Which reminds me, I've tried libertine but the scope doesn't show any apps :(. Probably just needs recompiling with Xenial. Is anyone here able to do that? Or do you know how to launch libertine x apps from terminal in the meantime?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] @Javacookies I think it could be but only if you were doing this via libertine. Which reminds me, I've tried libertine but the scope doesn't show any apps :(. Probably just needs recompiling with Xenial. Is anyone here able to do that? Or do you know how to launch libertine x apps from terminal in the meantime?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubozrout, `ubuntu-app-launch <appid>` to launch and `ubuntu-app-launch-appids` to list installed apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think there might some issues on some devices still though
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Thanks :), I'll try that - I wasn't aware libertine apps also have their app ids :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/NT173zbU.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> man i love that gif
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> Sound during call is very low on nexus 5. I didnt have this problem on sailfish. Is it possible to have more than 100% volume?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @dohbee Yeah, it (firefox) crashes for me - with this log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y5vZSxWfK4/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, that's from unity8.log i take it?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> yup, tat's right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there should be a log specifically for firefox under ~/.cache/upstart/ too (much longer file name, forget exact structure)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dotevo, Try with uvolman
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The app from the open store
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> not much in it, just this: … proot info: pid 28118: terminated with signal 11 … proot info: pid 28239: terminated with signal 11 … proot info: pid 28338: terminated with signal 11 … proot info: pid 28451: terminated with signal 11 … The same goes for other x apps I've tried
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, it's crashing.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> your container is a 15.04 container? or 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> 16.04 - I am no Meizu MX4 so no LXC as far as I know :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, it's a chroot container
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think lxc is used on any devices
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Yes, it is. Oh, I thought that it is optional on the supported ones and that LXC itself is mandatory for Anbox to work.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> though I know Anbox !== libertine. It was just me wondering what's the wider support for LXC.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] though I know Anbox != libertine. It was just me wondering what's the wider support for LXC.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, well i mean lxc is used on all devices for the android container
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think anbox needs anything extra in that regards, just some changes to the bindeer bits
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, unrelated to libertine
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Aha, good to hear that :). … Regarding the libertine, I am not sure how things are on Xenial but back on Vivid I couldn't contain libertine container with 16.04 on my device, only 15.04, and if I was able to use LXC it could have been 16.04 according to what the tool told me. So I think that chroot containers are pretty much depen
<ubptgbot> dant on the system they are running on.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> That is - not in theory, I doubt I couldn't run a completely different distro on my pc, but with libertine this was a bit less easy.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dotevo, There was a thing about a hardware fault and fitting a piece of paper over a component
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure it has to do with proot versus lxc (which, let's be honest, is just a special kind of chroot), but more due to external issues that existed at the time
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] Aha, good to hear that :). … Regarding the libertine, I am not sure how things are on Xenial but back on Vivid I couldn't create libertine container with 16.04 on my device, only 15.04, and if I was able to use LXC it could have been 16.04 according to what the tool told me. So I think that chroot containers are pretty much
<ubptgbot>  dependant on the system they are running on.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't recall if it's an issue in the kernels, or sometehing that was in vivid, or what, but libertine code has a special case to prevent creating a chroot that's not same version as host because of whatever issue existed at the time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i think that's also not the reason why apps are crashing when starting under libertine on 16.04
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Oh, thanks for all the info :), happy to learn that. You are right, this is most certainly unrelated to the issue I have with the libertine apps.
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> @Stereofont, But on the sailfishOS works fine :-/
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Do libertine apps work for you? (have you tried on xenial?)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubozrout, i don't know. my nexus 5 (which has xenial) doesn't have working wifi, so i can't create a container on it to test
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> ah, that's an issue, right. And I don't suppose you have a private GSM base station at home :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, and my current daily phone has a different sim size
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Yeah, I was just joking :). I am not sure how expensive are cellular data at your place but here I only use it very rerely for upgrades of one pc only connected to a very limited network but other than that I wouldn't dare to run all my traffic through it :).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i have unlimited data
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dotevo, Probably not relevant but I thought I would mention it. As Maldito says, use uVolman app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so it doesn't cost extra, but if i use less than 2GB/mo, i save $10 on my bill
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> @Stereofont I've installed it. I will try how the volume looks like now
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Well, I don't think there is anything like that in CZ. Now that I've searched for it there is a new article up where Vodafone says it won't be selling unlimited data yet as users would use it instead of wi-fi and would overload the newrotk. But what would most likely happen is that less people would use sms and voice-calls and the
<ubptgbot> y never want that :).
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] Well, I don't think there is anything like that in CZ. Now that I've searched for it there is a new article up where Vodafone says it won't be selling unlimited data yet as users would use it instead of wi-fi and would overload the network. But what would most likely happen is that less people would use sms and voice-calls
<ubptgbot> and they never want that :).
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee, this 😂
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> Hello … Is there any documentation about how "community ports" of a devices work? … Can they be integrated in the ubports build server and installer or do they have to provide their own build infrastructure and way of distribution?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://system-image.ubports.com/16.04/community/walid/devel/titan/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ZeroPointEnergy42, Sorry. I think you asked this question before and didn't get a response. We have only one such project so far - Moto G2 'Titan'
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ZeroPointEnergy42, They are maintained by the person who ported them but the build is hosted on UBports servers
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ZeroPointEnergy42, I think there is also an assumption that UBports will assist with security updates for community ports
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> I just ask because it isn't really clear to me how to go about this. The device I ported isn't really working all that great anyway. no sound, no camera, no gps, some basic stuff works, so I'm not looking for a way to support end users, more for the whole build automation so I can focus on actually fixing the problems and
<ubptgbot> if people want to help they can download the built image and test it
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> Also I'm not really sure how the whole build process of the root fs works. So far I only fixed stuff on the halium side of things. How do you guys develop changes for the root fs?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ZeroPointEnergy42, There is a group for that 😎
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well I don't know about that one
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Your porting group?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ZeroPointEnergy42, That's all done with the magic of ci.ubports.com. But if you create a PR to any package in the `repo.ubports.com xenial` repository, it'll be built and provided for you
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So you can `sudo mount / -o remount,rw` to get read-write access and install the package
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> Is there a script somewhere that assembles the rootfs which I may inspect? 😊
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> What is that porting group?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, it's the other half of `rootstock`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ZeroPointEnergy42, @ubports_porting or #ubports-porting
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Whichever you prefer
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ZeroPointEnergy42, https://github.com/ubports/rootstock-ng/tree/xenial … rootstock-touch creates the rootfs itself
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And rootstock-touch-install makes people want to throw their phone out the window
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> Thank you very much 😊
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, installs it
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> 😊
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> Yeah, I currently have my own way of how to install the rootfs. It's in an ostree and I should probably some day document that
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> so I can easily update it with an "ostree pull"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> How do you set up a remote?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And what kernel features were required?
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> none
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> That builds the repo … https://github.com/ZeroPointEnergy/halium-ostree-repo
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> And that makes ostree available in initrd https://github.com/ZeroPointEnergy/initramfs-tools-halium/tree/ostree
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> Will have to document it, not really useful to anyone else at the moment
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> Currently you have to go to initrd telnet to pull as there is somehow an issue with loading the ostree binary from a booted ubuntu, but if I can add that package to the rootfs that would go away
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> Super easy update process with rollbacks 😊
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> And different branches for multiboot between stable and devel or even different halium os
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> oh man!! This is Awesome! @ZeroPointEnergy42
#ubports 2018-05-24
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> Why hello!  Dug the N5 out to update it and was surprised it's been so long since the last OTA. I assume it's still being developed for, yes? Love UT and want it to continue!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> wbreadenmadden was added by: wbreadenmadden
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @alan_morford, uh... is this a real question?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> you are in the Ubuntu Touch telegram supergroup.  Did you know that?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I recommend the News Channel to stay up to date on UT: https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, no need for such a response. asking if a device is still supported is a perfectly fine question
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> oh
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> device...sorry, my bad.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I read it as 'is ubuntu touch still being developed' :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> not enough sleep
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but either way, the tone of your replies is a bit condescending :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> bite me!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> wait! violation
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @wayneoutthere, To be fair, an awful lot of people think that Ubuntu Touch is completely dead lol
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that's a good point...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> marketing fail!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a lot of people think the same is true of Indian Motorcycles
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> Yikes. Thanks for the save, Rodney. Do I dare ask what's proposed in OTA 4 or should I just tuck tail and run now?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @alan_morford, It'll be based on 16.04 and have several new features!
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> @UniversalSuperBox, And the current lineup of devices will be supported?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @vanyasem, gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Dash favorite-scopes
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> @UniversalSuperBox, That's great. How goes the builds?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta, nope
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta, `restart unity8-dash`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> buuuuuut i answered that days ago
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @alan_morford, Well, here are the regressions we know about so far: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/7 … And here are the new features: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/8
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ah, that was the old way then?
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> @UniversalSuperBox, Looks like I have some reading to do. Much thanks.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta, no, that resets the setting back to stock. it doesn't restart the dash app that displays scopes
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> @wayneoutthere, Have a drink, Sir! It's 5 o'clock somewhere.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> cool, I remember I had a certain scope crashing on it being favorite, and that one helped
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm pretty sure that somewhere is where wayne is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or well, it's 5:30 there
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> 7 here :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta, yeah, removing it from favorites would make it not be queried, although it shouldn't have been anyway unless you switched to it specifically
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Nope
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> bshah is in a time zone that's 30 minutes off gmt, for example
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So it could be 5 o'clock somewhere
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, wayne.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> hm, didn't favorite have some kind of preload?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> don't think so
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> oh, I remember it was this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1389698
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1511063 in click-reviewers-tools (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1389698 Scopes freeze after few times slide on Bq 4.5" [High,Fix released]
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> where you installed a scope, favorite it - then the scope is forcfully removed
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> [Edit] where you ran  a scope, favorite it - then the scope is forcfully removed
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @alan_morford, it was actually 5 oclock when you sent that here :)
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> How can I remove side app launcher from Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can't.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/r0ktEhdq.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> what is this??? an iphone?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> *hides*
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Or plz make it appealing
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can add and remove apps from it, I suppose
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But otherwise there's no need to use it. Just swipe out further to go back to the scopes.
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Do some motion animations to it. It looks very dull
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aravind, I'm not entirely convinced you're not just trying to troll us. I'm not sure what you want in this case.
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> If a OS wants more users it needs more customisation and and more visually appealing
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @wayneoutthere, 🤣🤣🤣
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Strangerer, Many of us find UT immensely more visually appealing than Android or even iOS.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Strangerer, I do agree that it needs more customisation options but those will come with time
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Right now, upgrading to 16.04 is UBports' priority, right @UniversalSuperBox?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> of all the things to complain about, customizing the launcher panel really should be extremely low on that list
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> quick lists would be a cool thing, might be underapriciated on the phone though
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/oO5M4Wph.png
<ubptgbot> Celio_Filho was added by: Celio_Filho
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @mateosalta, I have to say I love that background. I'm going through and watching all of them again right now
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, Well there are people who buy stuff because it looks pretty. I know! Lets make each button turn into an animal when you touch it! Yeah!!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Water ripple effect always impresses the ladies
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @mateosalta, What do you mean by this?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, That's great. Everyone does. However, no product on earth (or in the universe) is capable of satisfying the personal whims of 100% of all sentient beings therein. It is an impossible task.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also there is absolutely nothing stopping anyone from customizing the system to their whim's content if they so desire. it is all open source after all. feel free to take it, change it, and make your own custom phone image if you deem it necessary.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or use plasma mobile or something else instead. that's why there are options. we don't need to have 100% of the market share to achieve 100% of our goals in making something. and if your goal is 100% market share, you're doing it wrong.
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> @UniversalSuperBox thanks for the show-notes / summary info I always enjoy reading those
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> the update to xenial sounds awesome and so does potential OP5 support
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I'm using a nexus 5 still
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mateosalta, Will do,  thanks
<ubptgbot> sunil kumar was added by: sunil kumar
<ubptgbot> <sunil kumar> hi, how to install ubuntu touch on htc jetstream tablet? any idea?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @sunil kumar, Port halium then install ut rootfs
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <sunil kumar> @VeryOriginalUsername, thank you...let me check
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @VeryOriginalUsername, You make it sound too easy
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> You know that's basically it xd
<ubptgbot> <sunil kumar> @vanyasem, it s not easy😇😇😇😇
<ubptgbot> <sunil kumar> and  i can't
<ubptgbot> <sunil kumar> this tab make me too much prblm.so i think sell this and buy new one 😡😡😡😡
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I looked it up and it's a pretty old device
<ubptgbot> LorenzoTecchio was added by: LorenzoTecchio
<ubptgbot> <LorenzoTecchio> When does Unity usb port official arrive? I request the version out of beta?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @LorenzoTecchio, Can you explain a little more please to make this question clearer? Anyway welcome 😎
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @LorenzoTecchio, Also check out … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> It is so unclear I guess Lorenzo is asking about some other Unity.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Lorenzo, we have an Italian group. You are welcome to ask questions there and they can bring them to this group
<ubptgbot> <sap_nocops> I think by "usb port" he is meaning ubports
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ahah. Spellcheck 😎
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> For 16.04, a release candidate channel soon. If there are no surprises, a stable release end of June 2018
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> btw there are always surprises 😂
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> ...unless he means Unity8. That is nowhere near release candidate.
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Status of Anbox … ============= … I know it is not ready yet, but I tried out Anbox on my Pro 5 again. Unfortunately it still breaks the SIM discovery, but I was able to install quite a few apps via apk. Most of them start, and pretty rapidly too, but some say they "...don't work without the Google Play services, which are not s
<ubptgbot> upported on this unit" while others start fine but can't integrate properly with e.g. bluetooth. None of the Android apps or settings show an OSK, but input is possible via an external BT keyboard. … It is nice to see that it kind of works, although not all the way. But of course no mobile is a show stopper. Does anybody know how to uninstall Anbox
<ubptgbot> ? Or do I need to reflash?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Installing apks which are free from Google Play Services seems to be a fundamental requirement for Anbox.
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @TartanSpartan, Yeah, that sounds reasonable at this stage.
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Anbox seems a bit difficult to get rid of though. I have tried sudo apt remove as well as sudo apt purge. It breaks the Anbox install, but all the apps are still there and won't launch.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @TomasOqvist, you meam where are the apps still? in the UT scope?
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Yup, and mobile still not working after a reboot
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> but if you have launchers in the scope than you need to remove them manually
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> they are just *.desktop launcher files
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> maybe in your home
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> ~/.local/share/applications/
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> it's like if you install gimp and then remove it, you will still have all the project files on your disk
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @KrisJacewicz, Yes, a lot of anbox stuff there. But it still doesn't explain why mobile is still broken.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> i can only guess because you used apt-get as sudo on a rootfs
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> perhaps something in the uninstall trigger scripts of anbox screwed your system
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> or maybe some autoremove/autoclean stuff
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> maybe you removed more than you should
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> I know there used to be an issue with mobile and anbox before, but I don't think it is apt-get as such.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> just guesses
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Don't the anbox images also a modified kernel / boot image? That could also be related.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> [Edit] Don't the anbox images also use a modified kernel / boot image? That could also be related.
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Yes, something like that. So, question is how to revert to the old install without losing data and settings?
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Maybe I can just fastboot flash the original dev image?
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> What's up with the latest version of ubports-installer? I used to flash my Pro 5 several times a day a couple of months ago. Now it never finishes flashing...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @TomasOqvist, Maybe that is the clue. Repeated use does seem to associate with failure
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> I would say it is more associated with testing new things
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> The installer used to work like a charm for me, but not any more 😟
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> file a bug report?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I don't know if sole anbox android images have some kernel magic, but host's kernel has to have something enabled for anbox to work
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> (Photo, 800x631) https://irc.ubports.com/kxu7aBvJ.png
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> I will try a bit more, now with the "wipe" option. If it is not finished after lunch, I will have to assume something is not working as is should...
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> How developers does UT has
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @TomasOqvist, The install process shouldn't last more than 20 minutes
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> It used to finish in a couple of heartbeats on my Pro 5.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Right, I mean the duration of the whole install process
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Yep, something is definitely wrong
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Come to the Install group
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Ok, link pls
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I've send you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] I've send it to you
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @advocatux, Telegram PM you mean? Haven't got anything from you.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I pinged you but I think you got it now
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TomasOqvist, Plz downgrade to the previous version .12 - the current one seems to be a bit broken
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack thank you, good to know
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @Flohack, Thanks Flo, I am back in business with version 0.1.12-beta. Up and running with mobile working again 🙂
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> cool
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We should lock the version I know
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I was going to ask that
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Canb you file an issue on the installer repo?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Sure
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @TomasOqvist, Oh wow, last time I looked at Anbox you couldn't install anything. So a lot has changed. … How do you install other apps?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> maybe we can package Anbox images with microG
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> that could solve the google services issue
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @padraic7a, [Edit] Copy the apk to /home/phablet/anbox-data/data … Login to android container on your phone: … lxc-console -ndefault -P /home/phablet/anbox-data/containers -t0 … cd into data/ then and use pm install [appname].apk
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @TomasOqvist, Nice one, thank you
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Christopher, That was all @exar_kun
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @padraic7a, Pls pick up the discussion in this thread: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/914/installing-additional-android-app-s-in-anbox-on-ubuntu-touch/4
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @TomasOqvist, Have you tried installing fdroid?
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @padraic7a, No
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @TomasOqvist, Will do.
<ubptgbot> kevin_m02 was added by: kevin_m02
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @UniversalSuperBox, I think it was @Stereofont taking the notes live. Good teamwork!
<ubptgbot> Ttx Tea was added by: Ttx Tea
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun, and our teams are always recruiting new helpers so don't hesitate to PM us if you want to contribute to UBports!
<ubptgbot> Nageenchand was added by: Nageenchand
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @kevin_m02, Ttx & @Nageenchand !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Nageenchand> Hi, i want to install ubuntu touch in my device . Its rooted and have custom recovery but not in the listed supported devices , is there any way?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you would have to create a port for the device
<ubptgbot> <Nageenchand> thanks.. i am reading about it... sorry for asking before searching about porting info..
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> no scaling on external displays, is that a known issue in xenial? or is it in low priority?
<ubptgbot> SayanUx was added by: SayanUx
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Telegram is dying a lot lately
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes I see it myself just now. Maybe I got some time to look into
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I don't think it's the ut app, also the website and desktop application died for me a while ago. the website gave error 500...
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> server-side problems
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> experienced that too
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack, Is the general service failing not the app
<ubptgbot> Squid_Telega was added by: Squid_Telega
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Squid_Telega, Hi Squid, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> azhirov1991 was added by: azhirov1991
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @malditobastardo, weren't we all going to mass exodus to Matrix? ;)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> *hides*
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @wayneoutthere, Haga
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @wayneoutthere, [Edit] Haha
<thepeter> So I've managed to get my vegetahd working with screen which just arrived but mdt won't recognize phablet and it has some kind of problem with adb versions any advices how to swiftly make a backup?
<gehidore> @UniversalSuperBox I should have a second bullhead to dedicate I'm the next two weeks then I'll play around. in the mean time why are we rushing to stop lightdm when the symlink could be removed before booting the image?
<thepeter> if I'll just simply pull /home/phablet over adb will it copy all contacts db and all sms db?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> gehidore, Symlinking isn't how upstart works
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, I would enjoy that personally
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @thepeter, yes, it should
<thepeter> <dohbee> only that after running it this way it falls on .local/share/html5.a-european-guy/app/SingletonSocket since it is not a file ...
<thepeter> can I somehow specify on pull to tak regular files and folders only?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know about adb. if you've enabled ssh, you can just rsync though i guess instead
<thepeter> uhm I haven't went there just yet ... tryed the most straight forward path first
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @thepeter ssh is really the most solemnly straightforward way.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @thepeter ssh is really the most  straightforward way.
<thepeter> <ruedigerkupper> okay well I am just setting it up, but it looks like AP would not let me use ssh port on the network
<thepeter> since computer is on different subnet ... so not that straightforward for my case
<thepeter> so will try to stick with adb and connection over USB ...
<Guest85879> @UniversalSuperBox that's what I get for reading so fast I didn't notice it was just "sudo stop" not "sudo systemctl stop"
<Guest85879> wtf freenode why you do this
<ubptgbot> remi was added by: remi
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @remi, Hi remi, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> eliobastias was added by: eliobastias
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome back @eliobastias !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
#ubports 2018-05-25
<ubptgbot> emyrs42 was added by: emyrs42
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @emyrs42, Welcome, Ivan! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room!
<ubptgbot> <emyrs42> Ok thank you i will check that out.
<ubptgbot> <JhoeyLennon> @mateosalta, Could you send me this wallpaper, please?
<ubptgbot> <JhoeyLennon> ^^"
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> Good evening from the US. I'd like to do a nandroid backup of my UT install on the N5. Is that possible like it is from android via recorvery?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just go into recovery and copy the `user-data` and `system-data` folders from the /data partition
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Go into recovery and copy the `user-data` and `system-data` folders from the /data partition
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can do that with `adb pull` or your preferred tool.
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> Cool thanks
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @JhoeyLennon, http://freakinmonsters.com/2014/08/24/bigger-on-the-inside/
<ubptgbot> King was added by: King
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @King, Welcome, King! 😉 Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room!
<ubptgbot> <King> Can any one know, why I not able search any channel and group via search box of telegram, am I blocked by telegram plz reply
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can message @SpamBot to learn of that information
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Any further discussion is off-topic and should be brought up with Telegram support.
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> @UniversalSuperBox, Do you know where I can find a flushable image of the latest UT recovery image for N5?
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> *flashable
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> @alan_morford, Ha-ha funny
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> did we get changelog feature for OTAs in system settings in OTA3?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> what's the plan on how we can communicate to the users that many of their apps won't work after OTA4 and needed to be updated in the openstore and it's not even a sure thing
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> TYVM for the focus on VPNs in the news channel, look forward to reading that blog post.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, You mean a pop up warning before OTA4 install?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> not really,  we now have changelogs for apps updates in the system settings app but not sure if we have that for OTAs, that could be helpful to tell people stuffs before updating
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I agree.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but I kind of remember that it was implemented in OTA3...but my memory might be fooling me :D
<t-ask> Hi, I'm about to get me a ubport compatible phone is there another recommendation than the Nexus 5 for convergence?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Wondering.. which has more native apps, Sailfish or UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @strangerer, Search in telegram-app doesn't really work I think because of old protocol version
<t-ask> I didn't find a current devices list showning all phones and features in a table eg. Is there any?
<t-ask> I'm looking into buying a OnePlus One or Nexux 5 for convergence. BUt I'm not sure if the oneplus one convergence is working or not
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @t-ask, https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's the closer :)
<t-ask> thanks ubptgbot, but that is axactly not what I was looking for as it only links me to the Github Issues page where all phones are mixed. Not so helpful that list
<t-ask> I thought there might be just a table listing all features in rows and phones iin column next to each other. SO that I can just find the ones who support "convergence" eg.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> They all support it in some form, depending on what you mean when you use that term
<t-ask> I'm just not sure if I get me a oneplus one, if the convergence will work, because eg. any needed chip or USB to HDMI adaptor would work. Software-wise I guess they are alle the same. As the Nexus 5 is promoted as "the convergence device", not sure if other phones are working now, too.
<t-ask> reading a date of 2015 on Oneplus Ones install page makes me feel, like the information on this device's website might be out of date
<t-ask> to sum it up the old feature/phones table was easy to grasp. The new devices list is not very helpful in finding a phone which supports certainfeatures.
<t-ask> I think, I go for the NExus 5 then. I feels just too uncertain getting me another one, because I don't know what to expect form that device then.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Be aware that there's a bug preventing use of libertine on n5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @t-ask, not sure how you got to a github issues page from there. that page is literally the list of all currently supported devices. not sure what "table" you are referring to as a previous thing either. i don't think there was ever a table which listed all possible hardware versus feature things
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @t-ask, You can search only for issues related to an specific device if you use the "Labels" to refine your search in Github
<t-ask> Searching issues didn
<t-ask> 't help me finidng anythin usefull to conversions compatibility. Maybe I'm wrong, but I have such a feature/mobile table in mind if I think of ubuntu phone. It was years ago. Could have been canonicals devices list.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> firstly "convergence" is a vague and unhelpful term. "can use an external dispay" does not necessarily equal "convergence"
<t-ask> Maybe someone of the ubports devs has a excel sheet which could be used as a basic table. With the current list it is more confusing IMHO
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @t-ask, Do you mean this list? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> This is a 100% volunteer project. You're the best to make that table you have in your mind
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if what you want is "can use an external display" that's a specific hardware feature, not a defining feature of "convergence" (which is still vague and not helpful)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> really, the core and primary defining feature of "convergence" was always "shared code base across all devices"
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I agree....but obviously, most people connotes convergence with external display + desktop mode
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> should we think of a term for external display + desktop mode feature? :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, well, i don't think it is obvious, because "convergence" like "desktop" is a vague and meaningless term
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyone can apply any of a number of "meaning" to the term, and use it in that way, and it not be obvious to someone to whom it is being said
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i've been trying to get people to stop saying "desktop" for over a decade already, but nobody listens to me
<t-ask> Yes, I think I misunderstood the term "convergence", too. I was thinking of "That Device allows me to use ubport with external display"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the nexus devices support Slimport, the M10 has a direct HDMI connector, and Pro 5 works with Miracast (probably lots of other devices will too). I don't know what devices support MHL if any, or what the OnePlus or Fairphone devices support there.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The two BQ phones can't use external display at all, IIRC
<t-ask> But what I was just looking for is just a table which simply shows me "Yes, with this device you can connect it to an external display and it switches to convergeance mode"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there has never been a table which outlined the specific supported features of individual devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the goal has always been to support as many features as the hardware allows for
<t-ask> Understandable. I just want to help a bit what is needed to get people as fast as possible into using uports if they are loking for advice which device is the one to get. Or better said which features which device supports so far.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Honestly, for anyone in the US, the Nexus devices have always been the best ones to get.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> In APAC, probably best supported device is the Pro 5.
<t-ask> I think I know now whith which tables I mixed it up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there used to be a not-really-a-table thing on the old-old-old ubports page, which i think listed core things which did not work, IIRC
<t-ask> somthing like the "State of things" list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/maserati just for all devices on columns would be nice
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, and someone else should do it ASAP :)
<t-ask> I'm into foss long enough that I know how suggestions often arer ead as "someone else should do it".
<t-ask> I was just searchign the website for helping me suggesting a device I need or which device I might already have and how "well" it works. They after getting lost I asked here and just wanted to inform you that its not easy to do with the current website or I was just missing something. I didn't intend that something has to be done ASAP at all. I help If I can and if I have the time to. In this case I'm not
<t-ask> even into ubports for some hours browsing the site.
<ubptgbot> <remi> Hi! What should I do to port Ubuntu Touch to my device?
<t-ask> dohbee: Thans for explaining the external devices compatibility. I think this helps me too decide now.
<t-ask> THank you all for helping out. Wish you the best. cu
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @remi, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <remi> @advocatux, I'm aware of the documentation, but I also would want to know whether there are any special mobile hardware requirements or other informations that aren't included in docs.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @remi, Well stay away from Mediatek phones. Thats my advice 😆
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @remi, Enter the porting groups (halium and ubports). You will need them.
<ubptgbot> J S was added by: J S
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> xwayland would be eventually replace xmir, am I right?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> is it better at the moment?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes for both questions? :D
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Xwayland is only useful with Mir versions that support Wayand. These are more recent than the versionused on the phone.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, it's "better" but might not be on the phone images yet :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> okay, I see.... thanks
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> just thought of it because I tried xmir again on my Nexus 5 and cursor handling frustrates me,LOL
<ubptgbot> <Ttx Tea> The fairphone has only a micro usb port and bluetooth. Has anyone every tried to use an external keyboard with the fairphone? Is there a recomended keyboard?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I don't have a fairphone but I would think compatibility will be mostly the same across UT devices
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I've used foldable keyboards and they work well
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'm currently using one...the brand is BOW dual folds (trifolds?) and it works wired or bluetooth
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> assuming fp2 supports BT 4.2, most any keyboard should work reasonably ok
<ubptgbot> <Ttx Tea> thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Ttx Tea> its bluetooth 4.0 though. But I'll go for a wire ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also i think there's a bluetooth compatibility thread on the forum
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @remi, Then why didn't you ask that?
<ubptgbot> <remi> @advocatux, Besides what I've already said, I've also read about 16.04 rebase in progress, so I wanted to ask anyway.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are no specific hardware requirements of ubports really. but the less RAM/CPU/GPU you have, the more likely you are to have problems. as long as you have kernel source and device/vendor trees, you should be able to create a port
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @remi, No problem. I just wanted to point out that the usual answer for "What should I do to port Ubuntu Touch to my device?" is to link the docs about it
<ubptgbot> <remi> @dohbee, Good point. Does porting require huge changes in kernel or device tree? When you port AOSP-based ROM the necessary changes are trivial, but what does it look like when porting a Linux distribution? I know that it's more like a halium-related question, but I'd also want to know if there are some special requirements for u
<ubptgbot> buntu.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not huge changes, but we do require some changes to the kernel config, and i think a few small patches, depending on kernel version
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> specifically UT requires apparmor enabled
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Anyone else experiencing this weird behaviour when trying to copy stuff from clipboard over to Telegram? Seems persistent even on Xenial but since copying works in other apps I suspect this is a Telegram specific issue. If I click on paste icon the popup disappears but no text is filled in.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I don't think paste function is implemented yet in telegram
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> If you want to share a link from a web page for example you must use the share button in the browser
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> paste should work fine in any standard text entry widget in native apps (x11 stuff is trickier)
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Well, I have this app that you can search public transport connections with and from time to time I use it'c copy function to share the connection with others. And don't want to mess with share functionality not to mention even on Android where this is implemented for similar app I use copy/paste. The data are in clipboard but I c
<ubptgbot> an't copy them to Telegram specifically. Same happened on Vivid ~ year ago and it is still present unfortunately.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yup
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You can't. Sadly
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You can use web telegram
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I think there is ok
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Clipboard worked from time to time if I am not mistaken. As for web telegram, it is crashing on Xenial for me - should be already reported.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @dohbee oh, and you are right. This must be a standard text input field in Telegram but for some reason paste doesn't work reliably while I can always paste stuf in other apps.
<ubptgbot> <koni_raid> @Flohack, is this also true for tablets, like the bq 10 fdh?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the bq m10 is already ported
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @koni_raid, For porting: Yes since Mediatek uses unfree device and vendor trees. For daily use: You can use it of course, its a nice device.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> All I can think of is some routine in Telegram that deletes text in the input field if it loses focus (upon clicking the popup paste button)
<ubptgbot> <koni_raid> @Flohack, thanks a lot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubozrout, i think telegram is doing some weird stuff with the input field maybe, becasue it has the audio recording and sticker selection stuff as well, and dealing with quoted replies and such, so maybe something it does causes copy/paste stuff to break there
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @zubozrout, Feel free to make a ticket ,)
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @Flohack Thank you :), done: https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/issues/176
<ubptgbot> trantuminh was added by: trantuminh
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @trantuminh, Hi Minh, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to learn the basics
<ubptgbot> <Ken Monnin> Hey guys!  Wondering if anyone had a second to help me out with my Nexus 5?  I'm trying to flash it from ubports to lineage OS (just temporarily... I'm going to be doing some traveling and need access to a handful of android apps while I'm out and about), and then I want to make sure I can flash it back to ubports when I'm back h
<ubptgbot> ome in a couple weeks.
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> Sure! Just go to @WelcomePlus where we help with installing
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> There some install-guru will help in case you have any issue or question
<ubptgbot> <Ken Monnin> Ah!  lol, thought I was in the welcome group... sorry.  Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> or anything
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @Ken Monnin, 👍
<ubptgbot> <PartyNerd420> Just wanted to go on record, the people in the welcome group saved me today!  🙌 All praise be to the ubports community!  Thank you all for the help and support!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/2DkYL6f1.webp
#ubports 2018-05-26
<ubptgbot> <Bunueloco> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/wptTQykr.webp
<ubptgbot> <trantuminh> @advocatux, Hello everybody. Thank admin.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I heard a while ago that we might be getting KDE Connect for UT. Anyone know where we are on that?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @amolith, This is the first time im hearing about that.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @PhoenixLandPirate, I heard it two or three times but I don't remember where.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's been mentioned many times over the past few years. i don't know that anyone's actually volunteered to work on it though
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, That's too bad. Maybe once I learn some of the necessary languages, I'll pick it up myself.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @PartyNerd420, They are indeed amazing
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> There is a KDE connect app for Plasma Mobile now, and since QtQuickControls 2 does now work on UT as well, maybe someone could package it as a click package.
<ubptgbot> <trantuminh> Hi everybody. I am using Sony TX. I see someone running ubuntu touch for Sony T ,so how do i install ubuntu touch on my Sony TX? thanks for help.
<bshah> hello people, someone with ubuntu device, can give me content of : /etc/urfkill/urfkill.conf  ?
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Is anyone here familiar with openocd and how to use it to identify system architecture like addresses of nvram and reverse engineering firmware to figure out where it goes?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @trantuminh, Very surprising. A Sony port is not known about?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AlexiPistonrod, Guessing @Halium group would have more knowledge of that?
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Is that on telegram?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Yes
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Got a link?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Halium porting group
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I think the @ just works?
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Hmm never tried that
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Ahh cool works. Search for @halium and just join. Cheers!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 😃
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Seems like a core diagnostic tool. Maybe they use others too
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @trantuminh, Even if someone had succeeded,  each device build is unique. The name might sound familiar but that doesn't mean it is 'close' in porting terms
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Nexus 5 is well established but ask those still struggling to do anything with 5X…
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @trantuminh, [Edit] Even if someone had succeeded,  each device build is unique. The name might sound similar but that doesn't mean it is 'close' in porting terms
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @trantuminh, [Edit] Even if someone had succeeded, each device build is unique. The name might sound similar but that doesn't mean it is 'close' in porting terms
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @trantuminh, It had similar hardware to either T or V
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> But I don't remember which
<ubptgbot> <arudy> https://plus.google.com/+cmtarudy/posts/7yrGYddCWJf
<ubptgbot> <arudy> gate just open
<ubptgbot> <arudy> ill update you 🤘😊
<ubptgbot> J was added by: J
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @J, Hi J, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/6Ce1kYEZ.txt
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> What's are the new features in ota4
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol trolls gonna troll 👍
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @, Ubuntu 16.04 base for ubuntu touch, if I have not a mistake
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @, [Edit] Ubuntu 16.04 base for ubuntu touch, mainly, if I have not a mistake
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @, Tehre are not many new features. Its rebasing on the 16.04 version to become supported again. We are lagging behind with no more (security) updates etc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Lol, who was that?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> King
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> aka Aravind
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @advocatux, wasn't he banned by telegram for spam
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Not officially banned, that guy comes and goes as he please
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> or you mean by Telegram official? That I don't know
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @advocatux, Telegram limited his account because of spam reports
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i participated ^^ i don't really like pm spam
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ah, right. Well done :)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @, account got deleted
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> is that his third account or so?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> yep but if we're keep talking about this we should move to OT
<ubptgbot> <blank_x> @advocatux, Is there ot group, if so add me/give me link
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @blank_x, @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] yep but if we're going to keep talking about this we should move to OT
<ubptgbot> <xXx> I have one plus one  … I installed ubuntu 16.04  … how can install apk files on it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can't
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Anbox only runs on Meizu Pro 5, and BQ M10 HD & FHD
<ubptgbot> <xXx> Oh noo … This is really unfortunate … Ok.  … Thank you M.r advocatux
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (The plan is to support all devices btw)
<ubptgbot> <xXx> Is it possible to support in the future?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/608
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @xXx, We dont know yet. Some Android undocumented problems. But for sure its the goal to try support for everything
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1tpH-vtedGBcvxq-cEgJfAY4XsuHluYdH32yZjYqnU48/edit#slide=id.g18e9fc6117_0_244 … are these being considered to be implemented? looks interesting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, those are actual designs from canonical?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it seems
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/mockups-new-design-discussions/1898/184 … someone seems to have made some design documents public
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a lot of that's already been done
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i'm still of the opinion indicators should get replaced
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, but looking at it makes feel like "how I wish we already have this now"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the biggest change there is i guess going from green to blue so it doesn't look like a straight rip of iOS
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I have mixed opinion with the indicators...I like it but it seems to be a dead end in terms of design/usbaility especially with responsive/adaptive design
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, at some point they stopped actually being indicators (things which simply indicate things), and became a complex interactive thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the whole architecture there is a mess because of how they grew out of the original implementation/design to what they are now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And now they can display either gtk or qt widgets and the desktop environment needs tons of code to handle them and...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> really, the possible set of information that could appear in them is infinite, and people keep asking for more things to be in them, and stuff just gets unwieldy fast
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i do like what android does there a bit better, but still not quite right, i think
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0b1lHrTe.webp
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 1080x600) https://irc.ubports.com/O0jNC2S5.png I  know theirs been actual talk about most things in this sound indicator!
<ubptgbot> <arudy> https://twitter.com/gerancet/status/1000456991628816386?s=20 … https://plus.google.com/+cmtarudy/posts/N2TR3r7Y4n7 … Sorry, only 1 photo, but mission for tomorow, is, find someone that can take picture while the booth is open ^^
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Niiice!
<ubptgbot> <arudy> thank ^^
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @arudy, Is that Unity 8? *-*
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @arudy, [Edit] Is that Unity 8 in all modesty? *-*
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @Hasbreak, Unity8 running on a nexus4 (UbuntuTouch  UBports) … Just plug a mhl usb-hdmi dongle, and tadaaa :)
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @arudy, It looks so sexy.. What was the reason that made Canonical drop the plans to develop it and switch to Gnome back?
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @arudy, [Edit] It looks so sexy.. Resay this to me, what was the reason that made Canonical drop the plans to develop it and switch to Gnome back?
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @Hasbreak, They decided to focus on what actualy provide money back faster (services on the server and such)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> To be short
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @arudy, What a waste! ://
<ubptgbot> <arudy> Hopefully, people join ubports to keep it real 💞
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> It would easily make Ubuntu my favourite backup OS.. anyway, with GNOME installed by default now, I won't consider it an option given how poorly it works as to overall peformance.
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @Hasbreak, If you time, tou contribute to unity8, make it real on the desktop, so you can get to the next step after that which is: Make it an ubuntu flavor!
<ubptgbot> <arudy> Have*
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @arudy, If I only could code :c funilly enough, moments ago my friend was trying to teach me some basics by showing how to code in lua
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @Hasbreak, Yeah, yeah I know. Serious coding start when C++, C etc are used, but, still, I doubt I could handle more than basic scripting languages and Python.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @Hasbreak, [Edit] Yeah, yeah I know. Serious coding start when C++, C etc are used, but, still, I doubt I could handle more than basic scripting languages and Python at this very moment.
<ubptgbot> <arudy> When you have the logic the language is not really an issue. Time is ^^
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Python is a real programming language and anyone who says otherwise can fight me.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @UniversalSuperBox, Ubuntu use a lot of it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In all seriousness, you can use QML and ECMAscript to write apps on Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @UniversalSuperBox, I would love to contribute to any open-source project. Well, I did in some way. I made a first pull request on Gtihub thanks to flatpak guys — I provided sources and sha256 sums for their script files used later to compile runtime for NVIDIA GPUs to enable 3D acceleration.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] I would love to contribute to any open-source project. Well, I did in some way. I made a first pull request on Gtihub thanks to flatpak guys — I provided sources and sha256 sums for their script files used later to compile runtime for NVIDIA GPUs to enable 3D acceleration in sandboxed environments.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] I would love to contribute to any open-source project. Well, I did in some way. I made a first pull request on Gtihub thanks to flatpak guys — I provided sources and sha256 sums for their script files used later to compile runtime for NVIDIA GPUs to enable 3D acceleration in sandboxed environments a
<ubptgbot> fter they instructed how to do so on their IRC channel.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] I would love to contribute to any open-source project. Well, I did in some way. I made a first pull request on Gtihub thanks to flatpak guys — I provided sources and sha256 sums for their script files used later to compile runtime for NVIDIA GPUs to enable 3D acceleration in sandboxed environments a
<ubptgbot> fter they instructed me how to do so on their IRC channel.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] I would love to contribute to any open-source project. Well, I did in some way. I made a first pull request on Gtihub thanks to flatpak guys — I provided sources and sha256 sums for their internal files used later to compile runtime for NVIDIA GPUs to enable 3D acceleration in sandboxed environments
<ubptgbot>  after they instructed me how to do so on their IRC channel.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Hasbreak, not all contributions need to be code
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] I would love to contribute to any open-source project. Well, I did in some way. I made a first pull request on Gtihub thanks to flatpak guys — I supplement their internal files with links to NVIDIA drivers and sha256 sums to be later used to compile runtime for NVIDIA GPUs to enable 3D acceleration
<ubptgbot> in sandboxed environments after they instructed me how to do so on their IRC channel.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @dohbee, I suppose, they are not that valuable for a project as commits to code
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> It could be as simple as support or translations
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Hasbreak, yes they are valuable.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @c_smith, Everyone can do a translation or provide support imo. Coding is what, in my view, a real contribution to a favourite projects except for donations of course
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @c_smith, [Edit] Everyone can do a translation or provide support imo. Coding is what, in my view, a real contribution to favourite projects except for donations of course
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> bug triage, reporting bugs, testing, translations, design, artwork, support, are all as necessary as code
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @c_smith, [Edit] Everyone can do a translation or provide support imo. Coding is what, in my view, a real contribution to favourite projects including donations of course
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 'tis a poor attitude to think otherwise
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> That may be true, but still, you're talking to a 19 years old school dropout who have been unable to study anything for 4 last years beacuse of his health problems. I have nothing to offer yet. ignore the fact I'm very interested in drawing and 3D aniamtions
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> [Edit] That may be true, but still, you're talking to a 19 years old school dropout who have been unable to study anything for 4 last years beacuse of his health problems. I have nothing to offer yet. ignore the fact I'm very interested in drawing and 3D animations
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Hasbreak, and you're talking to a self-taught enginner who's been doing this for over 20 years with no college
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> do what interests you. if that is graphical design/drawing and 3d animation, rather than writing C++/QML/JavaScript/whatever, then do it
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Anyone here with Xenail running on your phone? Could you please try to launch the clock app? It is crashing for me. I've just bumped into this report but it is closed: https://github.com/ubports/clock-app/issues/75
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyone can do anything they want.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @dohbee, 😶 you slaped me down with that
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @dohbee, It's coding, animation and drawing, ;^; All of those things are appealing to me as they all would allow me to create and express myself through all imaginable creations. The idea of creating something appealing to my and the others' eyes, or, simply, something that works and was made by me, is very tempting.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> and I'm very sorry for derailing here. It's not a support group to take up such topics.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> [Edit] and I'm very sorry for derailing here. It's not a support/general off-topic group to take up such topics.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> [Edit] and I'm very sorry for derailing here. It's not a support/general off-topic group to put such topics forward.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Hasbreak, Well if you do want a place, @ubports_ot is ok
<ubptgbot> <matv1> so i am reaquainting muself with the state of xenial
<ubptgbot> <matv1> one thing i am missing is most of the available online accounts that you can register for in 15.04
<ubptgbot> <matv1> is that just me? and if not, shouldnt that be in the backlog 16.04 buglist?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It should maybe
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @zubozrout, I tried on Frieza. Clock app doesn't crash but there are no hands on the clock and although the list of cities appear s with their times, adding a city doesn't do anything
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @zubozrout, [Edit] I tried on Frieza. Clock app doesn't crash but there are no hands on the clock and although the list of cities appears with their times, adding a city doesn't do anything
#ubports 2018-05-27
<ubptgbot> <matv1> filed: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/635
<ubptgbot> yoles1 was added by: yoles1
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @advocatux, *dilemma intensifies*
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> tbh bug triage and testing sound like a great way to get acquainted with coding
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @Stereofont Thank you. Well, that's odd ... Why does it crash for me then, hmm :'(
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> Update?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @zubozrout, QA group is a good place to discuss…
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @zubozrout, Martin, that bug isn't closed. And yes, clock always crashes for me too.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fuseteam, That's right. Now go for it! :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @yoles1, Hi yoles, welcome! To get your feet wet take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @advocatux, Strange that it is device dependent. We need reports for other phones
<ubptgbot> Otto Wedel was added by: Otto Wedel
<ubptgbot> <Otto Wedel> (Sticker, 357x512) https://irc.ubports.com/OUTcw5lu.webp
<ubptgbot> <Otto Wedel> Hello people!
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @advocatux, As far as I know, on a fresh 16.04 install it works. So if you install 16.04 with "wipe" enabled should fix it. But you will erase all your personal data!
<ubptgbot> <Otto Wedel> is there a way to install ubuntu touch on Alcatel Ideal 4060a?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Stereofont, I really don't know if it's device dependent or just some builds are more complete than others for now
<ubptgbot> <Otto Wedel> (Sticker, 357x512) https://irc.ubports.com/lIolqSkO.webp
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Otto Wedel, No, but maybe you can try to port it yourself 👍 https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Otto Wedel> thanks... but it seems very complex....
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, it's very complex that's why there isn't more devices than these https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ for now 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @jonny, Hmm is there any way to identify the culprit? I can wipe my phone, no problem, but I think users are expecting an easy upgrade route to xenial from vivid. Easy as in installing an OTA without losing anything
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jonny, I didn't really use my clock on the tablet, so there is no history. Almost like a fresh install
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> just want to be sure that nexus 5x won't run nexus 5 build, yep?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's right
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> The clock app issue is very strange. It would be great if it could be tracked down because the clock app clearly knows it is running on Xenial based on my log attached in the report on GitHub. And I don't want to wipe all my data just for that, yup.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @advocatux, Oh, sorry, you are right. That was the other report of the same bug in a wrong project. Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> I'll take my chances with mx 4 then ...
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> dualboot is N/A is it? it's just flashing and using one OS at the time?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @thepeter, Dualboot is not supported for all devices
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @vanyasem, thx, thought so
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> is mx4 worth the try? (my vegetahd is probably not gona make it for some time, and I can get my hands on one mx 4 for around 230 EUR, just want to be sure that I am not doing something incredibly uneffective )
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Mx4 is not the best device by any means. It has finicky USB port and some other weird issues that only affect it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I would not pay that much for one
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> thanks
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @thepeter, OnePlusOne is half that
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @thepeter, Depends on your patience. You could get a OnePlusThreeT and wait
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @Stereofont, I am avoiding android/iso/winphone on phone with my contacts and communication, so currently I am stuck on old win CE and that device is not keeping up after 2 weeks, I am  looking for patch to use, i regards on patience I am more thinking about librem 5 when time comes
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Those phones and HTC10 may be available in a few months. Librem 5 a much longer wait
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I don't really think that HTC 10 will be ready in 6 months
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Halium is not in the best shape right now
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @Stereofont, Wasn't it supoosed to launch in 2019q2?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> The librem 5
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, Thanks for the update. It is difficult to make choices right now
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> tell me about it ^ I am quite happy that, even if they send me wrong display for vegetahd from ebay (after quite longer time than promissed) I was able at least get to my contacts etc using original display as kind of touchpad and new one as "monitor" … choices are not easy these days, that is true :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Nexus 5 is very capable but it does have hardware weaknesses and the older it gets, the more those show. OPO would keep you going for a year
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> btw which database file is for the contacts? :) (doing the backup manually )
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @Stereofont, I'm closer and closer to getting a n5 😊
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @Stereofont, thank you, this kind of advice I need
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @thepeter, You can find it in `.local/share/evolution/`
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @advocatux, thx
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The full path just for contacts is `.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system/contacts.db` but I pointed that evolution directory because there are more things there
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> adressbook/system/contacts.db
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> yep
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> but messagess are elsewhere as I dig in my beck memories, are they?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> [Edit] but messagess are elsewhere as I dig in my back memories, are they?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Sms and call logs `.local/share/history-service/history.sqlite`
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> cool thx and the adressbook needs evolution only, or will it sqlite be capable of reading?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @thepeter, With sqlite reader you can
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @Cesar_Herrera, thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I don't understand your question exactly but of course sqlite can read it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh maybe you just need to access the contact.db to read the content? yep sqlite is enough for that
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> yep that is it :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Right :)
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> okay, I am on it ... will hopefully not feel like handless at the end of the day :)
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> thanks a lot for help, I appreciate it
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> btw how much is worth each of curretnly supported phones? e.g n4? 45Eur?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> [Edit] btw how much is worth each of currently supported phones? e.g n4? 45Eur?
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> Das kann nicht sein ernst sein.docx
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> Sry
<ubptgbot> balkyn was added by: balkyn
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @balkyn !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @thepeter, Nexus 4/5 should both be had for less than €100 used
<ubptgbot> Robert Wallis was added by: Robert Wallis
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Robert !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Robert Wallis> Hi there. What can I do to get my Moto G5s to a community available UBports build? I am not a programmer but IT generalist. I can help in marketing, support, UX design etc.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You have a working port?
<ubptgbot> <Robert Wallis> Of course not :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Oh I misunderstood. You would need to find a capable dev who has time, and the phone (or buy one for them), I guess.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Most are already super busy with other devices I think
<ubptgbot> <Robert Wallis> I have the phone in my hands. Where would I find such a Dev?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Maybe start a thread on forum, or try in @halium
<ubptgbot> krokodilgennadiy was added by: krokodilgennadiy
<ubptgbot> <Robert Wallis> Can you send a link? Thanks for your advice and time.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @halium is already the link. t.me/halium is the full one. The porting guide is here: https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @krokodilgennadiy !!! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room!
<ubptgbot> <Robert Wallis> Thanks JBB
<ubptgbot> Facu <Vikingo> was added by: Facu <Vikingo>
<ubptgbot> <Facu <Vikingo>> hi all
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/mv8JWIFp.png Truly the easiest way to contribute to Ubuntu Touch if you have an Android phone spare (or in use, I don't judge). Download the Mozilla Location Stumbler and use it to send location data to MLS.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That'll improve the accuracy of our Assisted GPS
<ubptgbot> <blank_x> (Photo, 1198x492) https://irc.ubports.com/LpzlYAmQ.png Can i leave it like this
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well then you're using an assisted GPS service to train a different assisted GPS service
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd recommended using device only or high accuracy
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, What is the binocular symbol?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, Number of reports taken
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, I assumed wifi surveillance cameras 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Search
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Figures
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Jeeves had that?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sorry, OT…
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> We were trying to replace magnifying glass with binoculars for search in Tango
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @UniversalSuperBox, Oh boy I will
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> My actual gps is off like 10 km
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> 🤔
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @VeryOriginalUsername, That's some nice accuracy
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> confusing the big brother, I see
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Some GPS chips have exceptionally long fix time
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Maybe cause I live in a middle of nowhere
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Might try in a city tomorrow
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Just don't try inside
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> it's bad
<krizoek> my first day with running a ubports today. (got a nexus5). i must say. it's greater than i ever imagined
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @krizoek, Thanks ^^
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/gq05RR72.png Eh?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I guess it's not working for me
<ubptgbot> <arudy> As promised, more pictures of the booth at ubuntu party paris 🤗 … g+ : https://plus.google.com/+cmtarudy/posts/1y6ZmvWMuCU … T: https://mobile.twitter.com/gerancet/status/1000805048044195841
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @arudy, And toot: https://octodon.social/web/statuses/100102698002917151
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> Cool man!!!
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> Awesome
<ubptgbot> <arudy> 😊🤗
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 600x338) https://irc.ubports.com/IxcbPjvx.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @arudy, wo wo wo w
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Can you send this to marketing@ubports.com plz
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We can then make a social relay posting
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @Flohack, I can do destructive discord bots in python, am I in? xd
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @VeryOriginalUsername, njo xd
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Yay, I'm so glad for this one:
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/8KCQsrXn.png
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Landscape dialer looks nice
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/0ag2Q7fH.png
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Pretty ugly on my side. Numbers and letters bleeding into one. BQ E5. But who'd dial in landscape mode anyway?
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @Flohack, doing :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Jo_Led, I tell you what: Change the dpi/pix ratio for the E5. It was set up by Canonical/BQ to be really huge
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Jo_Led why you layout has "No." instead of "#"?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] @Jo_Led why your layout has "No." instead of "#"?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @advocatux, They're not allowed to type that key
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @UniversalSuperBox, #No. The new anti-harrasement movement after #MeToo
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ah thank you but that's a weird solution... unless you're joking :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @advocatux, It's a joke. XD
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😅😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @advocatux, No idea. I think it was not always like that, but since it does a # when i press No. i never cared to ask.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What UT version is running in you phone?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> maybe it's a translation problem...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Even the fonts looks different
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Even the fonts look different
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/VFDYeUj0.png
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/X0kxEBcY.png
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> no maybe stands for number ...
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> "numero" in italian maybe
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> [Edit] "no." maybe stands for number ...
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @advocatux, Fonts look the same imo.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> me too
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Perhaps is the combo of that T-Mobile capture and my screen :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Anyway, in BQ E4.5 (xenial) the numbers are displaced too
<ubptgbot> <Facu <Vikingo>> hi guys i have a question, its posible install ubuntu touch on nexus 6 ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Facu <Vikingo>, I had forgotten Nexus 6 is a thing. Anyway, no, sadly
<ubptgbot> <Facu <Vikingo>> crap
<ubptgbot> <Facu <Vikingo>> no way posible ?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> If you accidentally have 2 I can help >~>
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> there was some halium port for it, let me fetch
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Oh, @Lyokanthrope was working on it
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/30
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> no working UT tho
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Jo_Led, I would if mounted as a gps
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @mateosalta, Good point. Luckily typing the correct numbers still works in landscape mode, if you type carefully.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Its a start, still needs some tweaking
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> That, and lock screen. I've seen so many people using the phone/tablet in whichever orentiation is better for plugging in the charge cable at the time
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> At ubucon I saw this a lot, because the charger banks would lie on the table
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1920x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/zF07cXfK.png
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> I backed up my system and user data. I was on stable. If I flash to 16.04 and restore my stuff will it break?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably not
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> I read in this chat that old click apps might not work
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> I use the old twitter click for instance bc it notifies.
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> Will that break?
<ubptgbot> cuunn was added by: cuunn
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @alan_morford, There are only 10 apps in the Xenial version of OpenStore at the moment
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Some vivid apps still work well, others partly, some not at all
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> @Stereofont, So try it and if it's broken then I'll have my answer.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is getting better all the time
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @alan_morford, I am not optimistic about the notifications working in that app but maybe someone will surprise me
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> Well I'm holding off on the update because I have the n5 and it looks like calling is broken
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> webapps should be fine assuming the browser is fine
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @cuunn !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, Webapps and pure qml apps will be fine
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Anything that compiles will need to be recompiled
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I think the notification bit was python?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> in the old canonical twitter app
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> hm, it had a helper script, not sure if it needed recompiling
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but for twitter notifications, they had a feature to text you, I just made that number a contact and put the twitter logo on it ;)
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Any chance there is somebody here that got the w7 (LG L90) running? The instructions on the xda forum that are linked in the ubports device site are totally not working for me, and partly old versions (e.g. old bootloader version).
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> [Edit] Any chance there is somebody here that got the w7 (LG L90) running? The instructions on the xda forum that are linked in the (old?) ubports device site are totally not working for me, and partly old versions (e.g. old bootloader version).
<Idanwin> hi, my Ubuntu Touch says it installed 'Ubuntu 37' on May 27 and now mobile and network no longer work...
<Idanwin> I wasn't expecting any new updates from Canonical, so maybe someone here can help me figure out what's going on
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta, Twitter notifications come from account-polld, not the app itself
<ubptgbot> budrage was added by: budrage
#ubports 2020-05-18
<Fuseteam> Hi hotswapster maybe you can transfer the public key over by running scp in pinephone?
<CaptainBlackton> Does anyone know how I can install UBP manually through fastboot? Is there a place to get just the install files per device? I've been trying for weeks to get it to work now, and nothing seems to work, at least not with the installer.
<CaptainBlackton> I'm trying to install onto a One Plus 3T, which is supposed to be one of the supported devices.
<CaptainBlackton> BTW, I was trying to install using the installer from within Linux Mint, but it always froze or crashed partway through. After finally giving up on UBP, I tried Sailfish OS for a while, which is how I ended up getting Fastboot onto my phone. That apparently installed successfully, but the phone hangs when trying to load into the OS, so maybe it's not the right device for that OS. But I got this device specifically
<CaptainBlackton> for UBP, since it's on the list of supported devices, so I would really like to find a way to get it to work on this phone...
<CaptainBlackton> Any help would be appreciated12
#ubports 2020-05-19
<Fuseteam> The 3T is a community device that requires a bit of a special treatment
<Fuseteam> Have checked the forums?
#ubports 2020-05-20
<piggz> hi, does anyone here know about the biometryd code in ubports for reading android FP? im trying to port it to SailfishOS and have some issues running it
<piggz> when I ask to enroll, logcat says https://paste.mozilla.org/QEcDJG2v
<piggz> and biometryd says
<piggz> [root@Pro1 nemo]# biometryd enroll --device=android
<piggz> setActiveGroup failed: SYS_EINVAL
<piggz> Starting template enrollment for User[0] to Android HAL Bridge
<piggz> on_started
<piggz> on_failed:
<piggz>   ERROR_UNABLE_TO_PROCESS
#ubports 2020-05-21
<CommunistWolf> I can see ubports runs telepathy. can I add an arbitrary connection manager without issue?
<CommunistWolf> I mean, I'm about to try it :D, as soon as this cross-compile completes
<CommunistWolf> drat, foiled by ancient openssl
#ubports 2020-05-24
<ZenWalker> hi all, ubports is 100% open source?
<ThinkT510> the firmware for the devices probably isn't but ubports itself is
